# The Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game: Ruins 2007



## megamania (Jan 12, 2007)

The Dragon's Hoard Arcane Game will begin shortly at an extraplanar arena near you.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

PRE-PREGAME EVENTS

"Where are Team: Orcfiendz?" calls out the Archon Hound.  The celetrial creature checks his list again.  Meepo and his kobolds are at the beer tent.  Check.  RUMT is speaking to the Bards from Sigil. Check.  The other team is there speaking with the fans from Tu'narath. Check.  No Fiendish blood Orcs.  Dawg smirks to himself.  Maybe something has happened to them.  But there are rules and laws to be maintained.  "Blackstone, we may have a no-show." he calls out.

Across the busy and crowded room a large stone figure stands up straight.  The Marut's job is never done.  It takes only takes fifteen minutes for the first body to be found in the restroom of the outer arena.  Two more bodies are found nearby at the local madame's place.  Team Fiendish Orcs has met an accident.

"The show MUST go on!" calls out a sickly voice heard within the mind as much as by ear.

Dawg hates it when Mindbender does that.  A psychic echo following the voice of the Mind Flayer.

"Get me a new team- NOW.  We have but a few hours before the show begins.  You know what needs to be done."

Dawg bows his head and nods.  A new team needs to be recruited- immediately.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

WORLD SERPENT INN

The Rogue was not certain how she got here but knew she wanted out.  She was behind the merchant's warehouse in the docks looking for possible ways into the place.  She saw a possible secret door.  A faintly glowing outline was just visible on the backwall.  She looked for traps and saw none so she pushed on the door and found herself tumbling into a dark stone shaft.

Though lightly bruised, she was okay and merely a bit dirty.  Looking around, she seemed to be in a deadend of a dungeon.  Small glowing pods gave off a soft light to see by.  She ventured up the hall until it split off into two directions.  Listening carefully, she could hear talking and merriment.  Curious, she followed the sound.  Here she discovered an average looking tavern with less than average customers.

There were demons, devils and an angel playing cards with what looked like an eight year old boy.  The boy was clearly winning.  A stunted giant crouched in the cornner.  He looked very afraid there.  A dwarf wearing heavy armor was arm wrestling with a human wearing strange clothes colored in bright purple and blue.

An elf walks over to her with two drinks.  "I am Tergaun.  Who are you?" and offers her one drink.

"I am... Julian." she says as if under a spell.  And she carefully takes the drink from him.  It tickles her nose as she sips it.

When next she awakes she is in a cell with four other adventurers.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

DAMNED GOBLINS!

Goram the warlock was merely minding his own business when it happened.  He was looking to answer a call of aid to a small Hamlet about an hours walk from a city.  Thieves.  It was besieged by thieves.

He hoped to locate the thieves and defeat them, claim the reward, and keep whatever they had on them.  It was not his business to sort what was rightfully the thieves belongings and what belonged to the people hiring him.

However, he never reached the hamlet.  He never saw the thieves.  Instead he saw those damned goblins.  WHY?!?  Why did it have to be goblins?  They attacked from hiding using drugged darts.

The last words he remembers hearing was something like "Dog will be happy.  I think it is a spell caster."

Now the warlock has awakened to find himself in a cell with several others.  Each looks just as lost as he.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

THE RECRUITER

Ksathra Feroz watched the fight begin within the pit.  An Orc was trying to scare the dwarf.  The dwarf was not so easily scared.  He cheered for both as the fight began.

"These two are good for a laugh are they not?" asks a cloaked man watching the sport beside the Xeph.

"I do enjoy how the dwarf is using the crude charges of the orc against himself.  It is what I would do- then cut him down in size."

"Indeed.  You are a warrior then?"

"I am Ksathra Feroz, Mindblade and adventurer."

"Wonderful.  I like that.    ....and adventurer.  You have showmanship.  I like that."

The crowd roars when the Orc grabs the beard and yanks it down hard while bringing up his knee.  The dwarf losses no less than three teeth, two of which remain in the skin of the now bleeding Orc.

"Would you ever want to do a show like this but only Bigger and Better?"

"Perhaps."

"Ever hear of something we like to call "The Dragon's Hoard?"

"The explanar arena?!?  Never heard of it.  Why?" he asks with some amusement.

"Lets have a drink and talk about it some more."

Several hours later, the Xeph swears off strangers giving him drinks as he awakens to find himself in a cell with several other drugged adventurers.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

MORE WORLD SERPENT INN MISCHIEF

Tinner had mistakenly found himself outside of time and space within a tavern referred to as The World Serpent Inn.  The thieving Goblin tried to steal his Holy Symbol but was caught.  It fled down the alley and the dwarf gave chase.  The goblin entered a secret door that lead to a maze of stone tunnels and catacombs.  Tinner was instantly lost.

As luck had it, he bumped into some Knights of the Rose whom knew of a tavern nearby.  They drank for some thirty minutes.  The Knights left but that was okay.  Tinner was winning a lot of gold arm wrestling the locals.

Then came the puny gnome.  They got talking and drinking.  Everything seemed okay.   That is until the room got dark.

Tinner awoke within a cell with several other adventurers.


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

GOBLIN AMBUSHERS

Thamior Amastacia was on patrol.  He was hired by the humans to watch the perimeter of the fort's grounds.  There were rumors of an Ogre and possibly even a group of Orcs.  Not fearing these rumors, Thamior went out with the others.  They spread out creating a line with each patroler about thirty feet away from the next.

So far, nothing short of a rapid raccoon was found.  Then a x-bolt was fired and struck a tree about twenty feet ahead of you.  The line broke up as everyone rushed forward.  Everyone but yourself.  It was an obvious trap.

A trap it was.  For you.

Several darts suddenly popped out of no where.  Two struck you.  The woods began to spin and twirl even as you saw them.  Goblins.  

You blacked out but awoke later.  You now where in a cell with several complete strangers.   Each looked to have been drugged themselves.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 14, 2007)

Opening her eyes to see herself in a cell with four other people, Julian isn't worried. She has found herself in worse spots and has managed to get out of them all. Without saying a word, she stands and move towards the bars, listening to any noise coming from outside the cell. 

_Hopefully these people are thankful once I free them from here. It looks like none of them have ever been inside of a cell. They must be worried,_ Julian thinks to herself as she reaches for one of her lockpicks.

[sblock=megamania]Do we have our equipment right now or were we stripped of that for the moment? If we do, Julian will try and unlock the cell door.[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Jan 14, 2007)

Everyone has their equipment, weapons, spells and everything.


----------



## Rino (Jan 14, 2007)

Okay, now I know for sure that I hate Goblins. but what are you guys doing here? you also got taken care of by some horde of those creepy guys?

Roram takes a look around to see with who he is in this cell


----------



## Raylis (Jan 14, 2007)

"Ugh, never again! From this day forth I won't accept a drink from anyone whose name I don't know.  

The xeph stands up and looks around the cell  "Hey, someplace new!  he says, his voice chipper and bright.  "Hello, hello! I am Ksathra Feroz but I don't remember seeing any of you at the fight-did anyone of you see who happened to win?


----------



## Rino (Jan 14, 2007)

the name is Roram  the hooded man repleys.  How did you end up here?


----------



## Raylis (Jan 14, 2007)

Ksathra stands up and dusts off his pants,  "Gotta love magical clothing, stuff never gets dirty.""

He looks a Roram and shrugs  "I think I lost a drinking contest, it's a bit hazy but I know I'll _never_ accept a free drink unless I know who's buying, and what the drink is, unless she's cute and I've had a few too many... "

He taps his chin thoughtfully before turning his attention once again to the hooded man,  "Haven't I seen you somewhere before? How'd you end up here.?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 14, 2007)

At the mention of how the two gentlemen got here, Julian stops fiddling with the lock and puts her tools back into her haversack. Turning to address the gentlemen she lifts a pair of goggles from her eyes and places them on her tangled brown hair. Her cloak seems to shimmer with the low light and almost appears to be invisible as the colors shift to match the environment. Two shortswords and a mithril shirt can be seen from underneath the cloak. 

"So, you were drugged too?" She says as she looks at the xeph. "The name is Julian, and I'm here by the same means. I wasn't tricked though, I walked into it when walkin' into somewhere I shouldn't have been. Then again, I ain't see no signs saying I wasn't allowed. Any idea where this is?"


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

Thamior awoke to the sound of talking, and still kinda groggy after being drugged, the elf was taking no chances.  He rose to his feet quickly, drawing his longsword and stretching out his hand ready to cast the first spell that came to mind. "No one move!" He shouted as he gathered his bearings


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 15, 2007)

Seeing the elf finally wake and shout, Julian shakes her head. With a calm voice, she addresses him. "No need to shout, fool. Whoever captured us and put us in here might not know we are awake yet. Do you want to possibly alert anyone trying to listen? He and I were drugged, he's here because of goblins I'm assuming. What of you, Mr Jumpy?"


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2007)

*Ksathra Feroz*

Ksathra looks at Julian  "I vaugley recall something about a Dragon's Horde, but if this is a dragon's horde then it is the poorest, least shiny horde that I have ever heard about."  He punctuates his statement with a sharp nod.

 "Mr. Jumpy, hahahaha."  the soulknife laughs.  "I _Like_ it!"


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

His eyes darted from person to person as he quickly assessed them, glaring at the xeph.  He slowly lowered his hand but kept a hold on his sword as he looked back at the woman who spoke to him.   "I'm sorry......I don't like being caught unawares.  The last thing I remember before waking up here, was being attacked by goblins."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 15, 2007)

"Don't apologize, no one likes being caught unaware. So another one is here because of goblins.  Any wagers on what brought him here? Goblins or drink?" Julian says with a half-smile as she nods to the other occupant of the cell. "Dragon's hoard, you say? I ain't ever seen a dragon's hoard, but if I did I don't think it look like this."

Julian walks over to the bars of the cell again. Looking both ways she focuses on sight and sound; trying to better gauge what kind of place they are at.


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 15, 2007)

Thamior relaxes little as the woman sets to examine the door.  He sheathes his sword, and sits down, but begins to ponder in silence about where they were, what had brought them here  and what exactly did the dragon horde meant, because there was no way he was taking that at face value.  Finally he gave up, coming up with questions to those questions, and even more questions to those, and began studying the others that were in the cell with him.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 15, 2007)

Ksathra walks over to the last person in the cell. He bends down and, examining hsi face. He gives a sharp nod of his head and stands up,  "He's a dwarf, probably the drink...I can smell it on his breath. Then again he _is_ a dwarf I think they're born drunk."

He walks back to where he woke up audibly muttering  "Goblins and Drink, Goblin's and drink I _know_ I've heard this one before...two goblins walk into a bar...no..."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 16, 2007)

"A drow, an elf, a dwarf, and a tiefling walk into a bar....." Thamior whispers slightly with a slightly smile as he remebers a joke he once heard.  He counties to watch the woman by the door as she checks it, and ask "By the way you're checking that door miss,  I would have to guess you're an expert on getting out of here, or just like to look like you know what you're doing.  Do you have any idea if you can open the door?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2007)

Taking her time examining the door to the cell, Julian sets to picking any locks it might have.

[sblock=ooc]If there is indeed a door or lock she takes 20 gives her a result of 36.

Are we just waiting for Tinner?[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Jan 16, 2007)

guys, please stop talking about goblins, that is the reason why I'm in here. me was ambushed while travelling  after a small paus Roram adds Bu I'll make them pay for it


----------



## Raylis (Jan 16, 2007)

Ksathra snaps his fingers  "Two goblins are walking down the street when suddenly one falls over. His eyes are closed and he doesn't seem to be breathing. His friend runs to the temple and finds a cleric. 'Help! Help! My friend is dead, what can I do?' he yells. 'Calm down, I can help.' says the cleric, 'First let's make sure he's dead.' The goblin rushes out and comes back in a minute cleaning blood off his sword sword, 'Okay' he says, 'what's next?'"


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2007)

OOC:  If okay with you folks and Tinner I will run Tinner's dwarf.


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2007)

The dwarf rolls over and opens one eye.  "What kind of foolish Kender wannabe are you?" he grunts and sits up right.  "Where am I and who are you?" He looks around and stares at the Xeph.  Gentle shake of his head and stands upright now.

"I am Braidy Dotson. how in the 97th layer of the Abyss did I get here?"


----------



## megamania (Jan 16, 2007)

Even as the dwarf has awoken, Julian pops the lock on the bars and can hear guards talking.  They seem to be coming closer.  The depth of their voice suggests a large person with at least two persons speaking.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2007)

"Well I got the lock, but we have a group of people comin'. Probably guards." With that she leaves the door unlocked and walks towards on of the back walls and leans up against starting idle conversation with the Xeph as she waits to see if the guards come.

"Why do dwarves have such big nostrils?" Julian waits a moment and finishes with a smile. "Look at the size of their fingers!"


----------



## Raylis (Jan 17, 2007)

Ksathra furrows his brows,  "What's a Kender?"  he looks at Julian and winks,  "Why isn't it obvious? So they can drink and breathe at the same time!"


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 17, 2007)

Thamior suppresses a grin at all the jokes being made, and also keeps his joke from being said.  When Julian mentions guards coming, he places a hand on his sword hilt, but otherwise doesn't move, still observing everything


----------



## megamania (Jan 17, 2007)

"Har har Hyperboy." grumbles the dwarf as he walks to bars to have a look around and see whom is coming.


----------



## megamania (Jan 18, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
001

Two well equiped Ogres with matching armor walk before you.  They look over you and the cell.  

"Yup.  The dwarf is awake."

"About time too.   Near game time."

Before any further comments can be made a new sound of someone large approaches.  A bat-winged creature with long horns watches towards your cell.  A spiked chain is curled and hangs on a strap along its hip.

Behind him two others walk.  His wings cover up much of their form.  One is robed with purple and orange.  The other wears well made boots with pieces of armor attached.

"GM Blacksmit, GM Bloodtear and DM Helmet... the offworlders are here and awake." says the one Ogre.  Both bow and carefully back away as the Largest of the new visitors steps to your gate.

He looks down on Julian and smiles.  "Pretty.  I likes." it snarls and drool gathers at its toothed jaw.

The armored figure steps up.  It has much smaller horns and dark skin.  It could almost pass for human if not for the facial featres.  He looks and nods.  "I approve."

Now the third and final figure steps up.  The Mind Flayer says nothing.  The other two nod.  "It is agreed then.  They can be the replacements."



Questions?  Thoughts?   The lock is opened but in a way it can not be seen.  The cell is 20x20.  The hallway is 20 by 20 and long.  Facing out from your cell, the armored creature is to the left, the winged creature is by the door and takes up 10 feet of space and the mindflayer is to the right.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 18, 2007)

Ksathra stares at the mindflayer, he's heard of these things and the one thing he knows for sure is that they're nothing but trouble.  "Replacements? Replacements for what? "


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 19, 2007)

Thamior eyes passes over the three prominent figures and the two Orges, searching for a way out of this mess, though knowing it's going to be futile.  Even if he had the others help in the cell to fight against their visitors, the confines of the cell would make them all easy prey.  So instead of doing anything rash Thamior stands and walks over to the cell doors guessing more than stating, while trying to gauge their reaction. "Why, replacements for the Dragon's Horde, correct?"


----------



## megamania (Jan 20, 2007)

DM Blacksmit nods his fiendish head.   His eyes are still glued to Julian.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 20, 2007)

Eying him back, Julian gives him a slight smile. "Replacements?! I do be flattered to be a backup choice and all, but I got better places to be. Unless this thing be payin' well."


----------



## megamania (Jan 21, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
002

The fiendish 1/2 breed referred to as GM Bloodtear speaks.  His voice is cool and eerie.  There is a sense of rare hidden rage there.

"The rewards are great and the fame is even greater.  Less primitive planes have come to enjoy our ...show.  We call it the Dragon's Hoard.  It is a simple game really.  One must collect keys or flags and leave the arena... intact."

DM Blacksmit snorts at the word "intact".

"We and other business partners have constructed a fake ruin of a city struck by a natural disaster, in this case, an earthquake.  Hidden in the surrounding forest and ruins are flags.  In addition to these flags each team will carry a flag.  To escape one only needs three flags."

Seeing uncertainity on some of your faces, DM Helmet speaks next.  The Mindflayers voice is unsettling.  Especially with the psionic echo you hear in your mind.  "Like any ruins...there are dangers.  Creatures and the such.  But ...heheehe...do not worry.  We have contracted several House Jorasco agents to wander the ruins.  They are healers from another plane."

"Many creatures here, including the teams, are from other planes." adds DM Blacksmit.

"There will be four teams total competing for the final prize.  Each will come from a different corner of the arena.  Like yourselves, they have varied skills and powers.  To be fair, we evaluate each team to assure fairness."

"The bookies wouldn't have it any other way..." adds DM Blacksmit.

"The final prize is anything you can carry out that you find and 35,000 gold pieces."

DM Bloodtear speaks again- "Then you are free to go.  However, many stay for future Hoards.  The fame and glamour...it is enough to sell one's soul for so to speak."

Blacksmit laughs in way that sounds more like a repeating hiss.  

"Do you accept these terms?  Will you seek fame and fortune on an interplanar level?  Will you become adventurers in the newest edition of the Dragon's Hoard?""


----------



## Rino (Jan 21, 2007)

Roram listens to GM bloodtear with great interest. 
_"Do you accept these terms? Will you seek fame and fortune on an interplanar level? Will you become adventurers in the newest edition of the Dragon's Hoard?""_

He thinks by himself, if I can get the fame I always wanted I can settle for a much bette life then I have now. 

I accept your terms and would like to gain fame and fortune in the Hoard


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 21, 2007)

"Fame is a thing I be trying to avoid, as it makes my job a bit tougher. But as for fortune, a woman like me do be enjoyin' that idea."

Eying all the creatures and peculiar individuals in front of her, Julian continues talking. "By the looks of it, if we be sayin' 'No' to your terms, you'll be sayin' otherwise. So I guess my answer do be Yes."

"When do we start?"


----------



## Raylis (Jan 21, 2007)

The Xeph looks between the three judges,  "Sounds like fun" he says chipperly.


----------



## megamania (Jan 22, 2007)

The dwarf looks at the three outside the cell then back to the four trapped with him.

"Sounds like we're rats in a cage.  Gotta find the cheese to make the superiors happy."

He bites his lip in frustration.  He likes the idea of the event and the competition but dislikes the fact it is run by a fiend, a possible 1/2 fiend and a mindflayer.   But what are the other options?  Feed the "flayer?

"Okay....but I better get to have some fun."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 23, 2007)

Thamior looks around at the other cell mates, and nods.


----------



## megamania (Jan 24, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Thamior looks around at the other cell mates, and nods.




OOC Nod as in yes I presume?


----------



## megamania (Jan 24, 2007)

DRAGON's HOARD: RUINS
003

The three "DMs" step back and the Ogres go to unlock the door.  When it is discovered to be unlocked the one snarls at the group.  The other Ogre raises his bastard sword into a defensive position.   The three DMs seem unimpressed or surprised.

You are lead through a series of hallways and locked doors.  One section smells of manure and rotten meat.  The one Ogre notes your reactions and smiles.  "Cells for our Pets.  Maybe you'll meet one or possible two."

Finally you climb a long set of circular stairs up.  Noise of a loud and boisterious tavern or party can be heard above.  The door opens and a mixture of cheers, hisses and boos assault you.  Within this room are dozens of drinking humanoids and sentinent creatures.

Several of you spot a large writing board that takes up much of the wall.  A hill giant with a mohawk is scribbling in letters.  He stands back and it reads-

TEAM HEAVY METAL

TEAM MEEPO

TEAM HERITAGE

TEAM REPLACEMENTS CHUM

One of the ogres looks back at you.  "Appear Child doesn't like your chances." and laughs.
A dog headed fit humanoid makes his way to you.

"Welcome.  I am Dawg.  I help run this craziness and wish to answer any questions I can for you.  Let us go somewhere somewhat more quiet."  The Hound Archon leads you to a locked door which he opens and allows you to enter.  The Ogres wait outside.

This game of sport really is just that- sport.  It is an artificial dungeon setting.  We have built a city ruin that was in theory destroyed by a severe earthquake. Cracks in the earth roughly seperate the four sections each team will originate from.

Each quarter has a section to explore that holds secrets, dangers and prises including the required flag to win with.  The sections have caves, forest, marsh and fields with the city being in the middle and roughly shared by the four quarters.

Each team will be given a colored flag.  Then there are four numbered flags; one for each section that is hidden.  To win, one only needs to capture / have three flags and find a representative or judge.  You can win even if one of the flags is not your own.

Flags are to be found, captured or otherwise taken as you can.  There will be roaming medics on the field to try to avoid uneccessary deaths.  There are penalities for their use.  Sometimes in coin, sometimes in magic.  They set the value.  So it is wise not to badger them and do not I repeat- do not attack them.  Bad things happen after attacking a medic.

If you win, each of you recieve 30,000 gold and an invite to return to another game.  If you fail to win.... depends on what you have on you and how well the judges and audiance like you.

Ah... yes the audience.  There will be viewing globes throughout the arena.  Planar beings, gods and the rich pay to watch your exploits.  Again, it is not wise to damage any of these globes.  Bad things can and do often happen then.

There is no time limit but keep in mind the other three teams are also looking for the flags and can and will do anything they can to win.  Resting to heal and renew spells can be a good idea but others are ever on the go.


Now then.... any further questions?


----------



## Raylis (Jan 24, 2007)

Ksathra nods at various points in the Archons speech at the end he speaks up,  "Can we change the team name? Chum lacks a certain....pazazz, style."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 24, 2007)

"It do sounds like this been goin' on for awhile. How many of these current teams are returnin' from past events?  I do be wantin' to know what we be going up against." Julian says with a calculating look at Dawg and the rest of the people in this room. "An' is there anywhere I can place a wager? With a name like Team Chum, the odds will be against us."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 24, 2007)

"I've no questions" Thamior says as he looks around the room


----------



## megamania (Jan 25, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Ksathra nods at various points in the Archons speech at the end he speaks up,  "Can we change the team name? Chum lacks a certain....pazazz, style."





"Thank the celestrial gods I have little to nothing to do with the bookies.  You would need to speak to the Hill Giant named Child.  He is in control of the board.  I honestly don't know whom runs it." says the Archon looking to the ceiling with a whoas - me appearance.


----------



## megamania (Jan 25, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "It do sounds like this been goin' on for awhile. How many of these current teams are returnin' from past events?  I do be wantin' to know what we be going up against." Julian says with a calculating look at Dawg and the rest of the people in this room. "An' is there anywhere I can place a wager? With a name like Team Chum, the odds will be against us."




"Many winners return, some survivors.  Some losers reappear as undead in the game in later arenas.  I'm sure a few will be here within the crowd.  As for a wager... again, see Child or any the bookies with him."


----------



## megamania (Jan 25, 2007)

Braidy Dotson the dwarf speaks up.


"This is on the level?   I mean this is some crazy stuff you are speaking of.  The Serpent Tavern was crazy with the races that came peacefully but what keeps this fair?  How do you avoid cheating?  What are the penalities of cheating?"

"All come here for sport, wagers and having a good time.  With the exception of using off limit tunnels used by the healers and beast tamers, there are few rules to break.  There was the crafty spellcaster whom thought he could create his own flags.  That went poorly for him.  The flags are especially marked to avoid counteriing.  He ah.... was made example of."

"From there, you just have to keep in mind the DMs are always watching.  Their decision is final.  Whether you agree with it or not matters little."


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 25, 2007)

"You say made example of........how?" Thamior says as he looks at the Archon with interest.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 26, 2007)

"Child the Hill Giant..." he offers an arm to Julian,  "Shall we play the odds in our favor?"  he asks with a grin.


----------



## megamania (Jan 26, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "You say made example of........how?" Thamior says as he looks at the Archon with interest.





"Last I knew, he was turned into a sorcerer's toad familiar."


----------



## Rino (Jan 26, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> "Last I knew, he was turned into a sorcerer's toad familiar."




that hurts  adds Rorim with a grinn on his face but sir, I have a question: when are we scheduled to enter the arena? casue to be honest I'm looking forward to the games. I have my teams has the same. otherwise I might be the next toad


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 26, 2007)

"Those do be my thoughts exactly, I might as well be makin' some extra cash." Julian says as she takes Ksathra's arm.

Walking over to Child, Julian makes an introduction. "Howdy Child, I'm Julian and I was told to come lookin' if I do be interested in making a wager on the winners."

Reaching into her belt pouch, she produces eight platinum coins. "What be the odds against each team?"


----------



## megamania (Jan 26, 2007)

Julian and Ksathra leave the room and walk towards the Bookies section.  The Ogres watch for a moment then quickly follow.  A thick ground has formed.  There are many side bets involving whom will collect a flag first and who will die first.  many talk about the ruins as a theme also.

Then someone recognizes the two of you as contenders and suddenly you are mobed with thirty people wanting to be next to you.  Some for autographs, some for the oppertunity to shake your hand and even one tries to spit on you.  The Ogres clear a large path quelling the crowds.

Child looks down at you.  He smiles and greets you.  Most of his teeth are missing.  One however appears to be gold.  "What can we do for you Team Chum?  Don't you relieze the games start shortly?  Should you not be gearing up first?"  He leans over to whisper at you (the whisper is still loud enough for all to hear) "Or are you looking to make a wager?"  The entire crowd breaks out in laughter.


----------



## megamania (Jan 26, 2007)

"8 platinum?  Even here that is not Chump Change.  Will you be betting on Team Heavy Metal?  Perhaps Meepo and his rats.  Or is it for the favored team-  Team Heritage?"

A chant for Team Heritage breaks out.  The ogres look uncomfortable.  A riot could break out at any moment and they will not be able to stop it.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 27, 2007)

Ksathra flings a bag down in front of the giant  "Fifty on _ourselves_ to win.   he says with a grin,  "And speaking of team names ours needs to change, "Chum" lacks a certain something and is only a letter removed from a derogitory."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 27, 2007)

"Eight Platinum is all I have on me and I do be puttin' all of it on us to win." Looking around the room and all the people in it, her eyes go back to Ksathra and she leans in to whisper something. "I not be the creative type. That type of stuff be best handle by someone else."


----------



## megamania (Jan 27, 2007)

Big smile on his face... "Team Chump?"


----------



## Raylis (Jan 29, 2007)

Ksathra puts a hand over his face  "And that's the derogotory."  He gives a glance at Julian,  "Well it appears that we are the underdogs in this competition, the unknown factor. I think Team Underdog would be vastly more appropriate." 

The xeph puts a hand to his chin,  "Then again The Prime Jokers would be a fitting description...


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 29, 2007)

Thamior came to the betting pool as Ksathra finished his comment, and called out, "I'm no joker so the second one wouldn't be appropriate for all of us.  Team underdog will do."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2007)

"Team Underdog be a good choice." Julian says with a smile. "Now that do be settled, we better get goin'. We don't be wantin' to get a late start."


----------



## megamania (Jan 29, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
004

As you turn the crowd parts.  Two large dark scaled lizardfolk can be seen above the crowd.  Once the crowd has spread fully, you see there is a lizardfolk standing between them.  It looks you over and a few teeth appear.  It smiles and greets you.

"I am known as Tailslapzzz.  I was onccce a Champion of your CR Level.  When I heard of new lasssst minute replaccccements I knew I hadzzz to ssssee you.

[Julian, Dotson and Rorim sense there is more to him than a greeter of a fellow Hordsman.  They get a sense of distrust of him.]

The lizardfolk is very quick and graceful for his kind.  [Julian spots an unique pouch on him that you know thieves use for tools]  

"There isss no team concccept to you.  But I sssee promissse.  Child..... I put 25 gold that they are NOT the first to have a causility."   Instant murmuring begins within the crowd.  Before much can be done Dawg comes over and informs you it is time to go the final room.  Here you will meet your opponents and learn where you will begin on the arena.


OOC- Any quick actions before we move on?


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 29, 2007)

Thamior follows Dwag without so much as a sound, examining the walls around him.

ooc:  Other than just looking for things out of place.  Nope, nothing lol


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2007)

Smiling at Tailslapzzz, Julian gives him an approving word. "Well placed bet. You do be placin' it with the better team."

Following Dawg, Julian starts running ideas through her head on how she will spend the new money they'll earn.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

Ksathra follows, watching the lizardman with fascination,  "Wow, a talking lizard. Never seen one of thsoe before."


----------



## megamania (Jan 30, 2007)

Braidy Dotson considers a bet.  Bets are fun.   And lets face it, if he loses the bet, will he REALLY need to pay up?

Frowns, he spent the last of his gold buying beer at the Tavern.   He hurries after the main group.


----------



## megamania (Jan 30, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
005

You are lead into a large room.  There are no chairs but there is a stone structure in the middle of the room.  The room is 75x75x75.  DM Helmet is at the stone structure.  It seems to be concentrating on it.

There are 15 other persons here.  Three groups of five have taken to neutral corners.  There are five golem-looking humanoids in one corner.  Five kobolds, two armored and one wearing a robe.  The other five cause some alarm.  They are at the very least reptilian but more than likely of dragon blood.  

Dawg leads you to the final empty corner and DMs Bloodtear and Blacksmit walk in behind you.

In your minds you hear-

= welcome to the final debriefing.  none of you have been a hoard member before so i will explain the rules for beginning. =

an image of a large multi colored square appears overhead.  Each corner has a different color.  Blue, Red, Green and Purple.  Images of trees and blue and black lines or cracks are there also.  Many brown blocks and thick lines are there also.  It is a crude by effective map of The Ruins.

= there are four sections or quardants.  through a drawing, each of the teams will be assigned a quardant.  the outside cornners that are high lighted in color is your starting point. =

The mindflayer shuffles his feet and concentrates.  The image goes away and closeups of the four sections appear as it describes them.

= blue.  terrain. fields and high grass.  has a river and much of the ruins within it.=

= red. terrain. forsts and cliffs with caves.  you have the only intact bridge crossing the river=

= green. terrain. cliffs with waterfall and forest covered lake. =

= purple. terrain. forest and swampy wetlands =

= the black lines are cracks that have opened up in the earth from the violent earthquakes that have sundered and ruined this small city.  the brown sqaures are buildings and the brown rectangles are the towers of the city =

= as a reminder, you need three flags gathered then brought to an official on the field.  each team has a flag and each quardant has a flag hidden somewhere within it. =

DM Bloodtear pulls out a small velvet cloth pouch.  He walks up to the kobolds- "Pick your destiny."

An armored kobold nods deeply then bows to him.  He whispers a few prayers that Dotson dosen't recognize then reaches in.  His forked repilitian tongue sticks out the side of his mouth as he feels each item within.  He withdraws his hand and brings it closer to his face.  He opens it and reveals a green gem.

= TEAM MEEPO will begin at the green quardant. = 

DM Blacksmit motions for them to follow him as he exits the room.  The small kobolds hop after him.

DM Bloodtear walks to a heavily armored golem creature.  Impatiently, the creature holds out his arm ready to pick.  Only his gestures lead any clues to his mood or current feelings.  It withdraws a red marble.

= TEAM HEAVY METAL will begin at the red quardant =

Dawg gives a gruff snort and heads out the door.  He obviously doesn't like these creatures.  They follow very loudly.

A tall crusted reptilian steps up.  "We will make our own destiny." he says while looking harshly at the group.  She pulls out a purple glass rod.  It goes to drop it back into the bag but DM Bloodtear is quick to remove the bag and bears his sharp canine teeth at the creature.  

= TEAM HERITAGE will begin at the purple corner =

=TEAM UNDERDOGS will begin in the blue quardant =

The image above flitters out and DM Helmet shuffles away with the other team in tow.

DM Bloodtear motions for you to follow him.

Rorim and Julian notice high above them a floating blue ball.  What it's purpose is is not clear.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 30, 2007)

"They let the rats pick but not us? Tsk tsk tsk  Ksathra shakes his head as he follows the creature into the starting gate. He shoots a look back,  "Any idea what those heavy metal guys were?"


----------



## Ivellious (Jan 30, 2007)

"Automatons I would assume."   Thamior said and then added, "Though I wonder why team Heritage was allowed to do what they did.  It didn't look like the DM was too pleased about it either."


----------



## megamania (Jan 31, 2007)

and here is an image representation of the holographic map your characters saw-


----------



## megamania (Jan 31, 2007)

Dotson-

"Kobolds....  how serious can this be if they allow kobolds in?  Those reptilians look dangerous however.  And constructs?   I've heard of golems going rogue but this is something different."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 31, 2007)

"I be thinkin' it would be in our best interest to be careful how we estimate our opponents. They do be picked for reasons just like us." Julian says as she follows Bloodtear. "If we do be plannin' to take a flag from them, which I say we should, we must wait until they are hurt. Those do be our best chances."


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I be thinkin' it would be in our best interest to be careful how we estimate our opponents. They do be picked for reasons just like us." Julian says as she follows Bloodtear. "If we do be plannin' to take a flag from them, which I say we should, we must wait until they are hurt. Those do be our best chances."




Ksathra nods,  "Although it would be more of a challenge and therefore more fun to take one before, I agree with the wise course of action. I think we should avoid the Tin Men when we can...I'm not sure how effective my talents would be against them, especially if they don't have heads in their helms."


----------



## megamania (Jan 31, 2007)

Dotson-

"And just what can you do other than talk constantly boy?  I have the strength and heart of Kord to use.  and that works on thinking creatures or constructs." The dwarf smiles and nods with pride while talking about his god.

"I think the lass is correct.  Even the kobold dogs seem to work together.  They have trained for this event as a team.  We were thrown together at the last moment. We need to know more about we can do and how we do it.  I am a proud warrior of Kord.  I can heal allies and dispatch foes with his will and strength of arm."  He nods to everyone to know more.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 31, 2007)

Ksathra smiles,  "What can I do? _this!_" a bright orange blade of energy with a pulsing yellow center flys out of his hand impacting the wall. It stays there for a minute before disappearing.  "I am a Soulknife, able to use my innate psionic energy to manifest a mindblade either for melee or ranged combat. If I concentrate I can increase the length of the blade or split in two. I can also empower it to give whoever I hit with it a splitting headache. That takes a bit of time but I _assure_ that when I have a moment the blade is so empowered.

"By the merits of my race I can increase my speed for a short amount of time, a sprint in you will."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 31, 2007)

"I sleep 2 hours a day. I do not need food, I do not need drink. I can avoid detection when I do not want to be seen. I do be able to see and hear things before most others. I go where I be not allowed. I open things that do be meant to stay shut. I do not be afraid to win a fight by any means." Julian says with a smile. "I do be what some may call a scout where others be callin' me a scoundrel."


----------



## Rino (Jan 31, 2007)

Rorim hears what the other has to say and then adds it is best to take out one team at the time, but each team has his own prefered area, kobolds rockey terrain, lizzzzards the swamp and the no-humans must like the city. so we know where to find each team. on that basis we need to draw up a plan of action


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 1, 2007)

Thamior smiles as Ksathra throws his energy into the wall, and walks over to him asking "So is it all just foucs of the mind?  Or is there more to it?  I really would like to know.  I'm a bit of a....curious person in these sort of matters."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 1, 2007)

"Oh there's strict disipline, a lot of focus and a lot of inner awareness."  The Xeph says shrugging,  "But to me, it all comes easy."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 1, 2007)

"That do be a nice trick, Ksathra. I do wish I could do that. It'd make things for me, much easier." Julian says with a look of thought. "Now, how we gonna go about this? Do we be rushin' to one of their areas and gettin' their flag first? Or do we search our area? I do be wondering if there is a record in this kinda thing."

Checking her equipment over, Julian makes sure everything is in it's place. As they are walking she takes long strides, jumps up and down, stretches her arms and neck. When she notices everyone looking at her, she smiles. "I best be wanting to stay nimble. It do be how I earn my livin'."


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
006

Your guide gestures for you to enter a room.  The room is small, 10x10.  Once inside, the door shuts quickly and you feel a lifting sensation.  Just as it started, it stops and the back wall opens up revealing a new room.  Loud cheers and music can be heard.  A small blue glowing globe of light floats before you.  It moves away as you enter the room.

The wall in the back of the room slides away.  A field of force energy remains.  From here you see a few trees and a trail.

The noise is deafening.

Then in your minds you hear DM Helmet speak to you.

= are you ready?  the show begins in 6 ...5....4....3....2....1..... GO! =

The force field drops and a great cheer erupts.  Then suddenly the sounds of the cheers disappears.  It reminds you of a silent spell yet you can hear the leather of your armor crack and the scuff of metal.

The lighting outside is that of noon time though you know it must be evening.


Actions?


----------



## Raylis (Feb 2, 2007)

Ksathra looks around,  "Okay so the dwarf, Julian and I have revieled what we can do, how about you two?" 

 OOC: Megamania I do have my psionic strike ability active on the mind blade, fyi


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 2, 2007)

As soon as the force field is lowered, Julian advances with both short swords now in her hands. She appears light on her feet and hardly makes any noise as she starts moving down the trail. She scans the surroundings with her eyes, hoping to spot anything out of the ordinary before it is too late.

Looking back to the rest of the group, she motions to the north with one of her swords. "The ruins do be that way. I say we go there first.Any other suggestions?"

[sblock]Julian moves silently at all times and hides if there is enough cover. Normally at her normal speed, taking the -5 penalty on both. If known danger is around, she will move half her speed if she isn't detected.

Move Silently: *25*  1d20+19,-5
Hide: *17*  1d20+19,-5
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 2, 2007)

Dotson-

"I bet I find the first flag!" and the dwarf jumps out onto the trail with a manical glee that is both scarey and contagious at the same time.

Then he stops dead in his tracks.

"Wait a tooting minute here.....  If I remember right, each quadant has a flag and each team has a flag.  Who got the flag?!?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 3, 2007)

"I guess it is only fair.  I am a Warmage, pure and simple.  Able to fight better than a normal wizard, and able to cast in armor unlike one.  Though I am only limited to the evocation school of magic, it is normally all I need."  Thamior says offhandedly he then looks at Julian nodding slightly "The ruins do seem like the best spot to start our search as any, and noticing your skills, would you mind taking point for us? Better to have a start on whatever thinks that it wants to ambush us."  He then pulls out his longsword, ready for anything


----------



## Raylis (Feb 3, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Dotson-
> 
> 
> "Wait a tooting minute here.....  If I remember right, each quadant has a flag and each team has a flag.  Who got the flag?!?"




 "Presumably, my dear dwarf, our team flag and the quadrant flag are one in the same; We'll have to find it.


----------



## Rino (Feb 3, 2007)

Goram listens to the warmage  and repleys " another mage type, well I cant say that i'm a pure mage, I use magic in some other ways. but let the old man be I'll follow you around. I dont know why they drafted me for this. I think they saw something in me. 
Goram keeps looking around and turns every 10 steps to see if they aint followed


----------



## megamania (Feb 3, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
007

Carefully and as quiet as your group can (considering the dwarf is in plate) you climb a short incline and find a blue flag on a post.  The post is 5 foot long and the flag is 3x2 foot.  From here you come to relieze the scale involved of the Arena.  The far wall is over 3 miles away!  From here you can see a few towers peaking over the trees.  A cliff wanders along the far edge.  Somewhere on these cliffs are Team: Heavy Metal and Team: Meepo.  Looking to your right, a swampy moss covered forest can be seen in the distance.  That is where Team: Heritage is.

The trail slowly declines into a tall grassland area.  Occational glens of trees are spread here and there.  You are a full mile away from the ruin and the river that seperates you from the ruins.  Following the trail, you find the grass is over five feet tall and the ground is a mix of dirt, water and sand. Dangerous and ideal for ambushes.

OOC: who takes the flag?


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 5, 2007)

Thamior looks at the flag, then turns to Julian, and ask politely, "Would you mind checking for traps, or do we need to let the dwarf be brave for a moment"  He smiles slightly at his own joke


----------



## megamania (Feb 5, 2007)

Jullian detects no traps should she search it over.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2007)

Carefully looking at the post, making sure there are no trip wires or other triggers on it, Julian removes the flag and hands it to Thamior. "I be thinkin' it do not be a good idea for me to carry this. If I do be ambushed while scoutin', they might take it."


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 6, 2007)

"Agreed.  Unless anyone else has any objections, then I'll carry the flag." Thamior says as he holds out the flag allowing anyone to take it


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2007)

"None here, but now where to? This place might be great for an ambush but if we sit around here all day we'll probably loose. And if the other flags are as easy fo find as ours was, conflict is inevitable."  Ksathra says looking over the ridge. 

 "My vote would be to go after the giant rats, with a flag this big it'd be easy to snatch it off of them."


----------



## megamania (Feb 7, 2007)

Dotson layghs at the thought of the kobolds trying to flee any sort of encounter while carrying a flag on their shoulders.

"Aye- we better be going.  I am getting bored sitting here and I'm sure others will be also." he gesturs at the subtle and quiet glowing sphere that hovers a short distance away.  "People are watching us and looking to be entertained."

The dwarf in his plate begins to march down the trail.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 7, 2007)

"So we do be set on the ruins first? And then to 'giant rats'? I say we let them find a few flags before we be takin' what they gots."

Driving the tips of both of her shortswords into the ground, Julian reaches back and opens on of the side pouches to her backpack. Without much of an effort, she grabs a whistle as if she knew exactly where it was located in the side pouch. She wraps the string it hangs from around her neck and addresses the group. "As I said earlier. I do be takin' the lead and scoutin' the way." With two bursts of the whistle, she continues. "If you hear this whistle, I do be danger. Please do be hurry and come quick."

Sticking the other end in her mouth, she pulls both swords from the ground and jogs a little bit down the trail and then slows down to her normal speed, scouting the way for the group.

[sblock=OOC]She will stay roughly 150-200 feet in front of the group.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2007)

Ksathra turns down the trail, manuvering his way in front of the othes a spring in his step and a smile on his face.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 7, 2007)

Thamior sticks the flag in his pack and begins to walk with Ksathra, questioning him out of curiosity, "So, about your.....blade.  How is it manfeisted?  Through magical energies or through your thoughts?  And is a blade all you can do with it?  I mean is all that you can make a blade?  If not then what other things can you do, and is it harder for you to matain these other objects?"


----------



## Raylis (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Thamior sticks the flag in his pack and begins to walk with Ksathra, questioning him out of curiosity, "So, about your.....blade.  How is it manfeisted?  Through magical energies or through your thoughts?  And is a blade all you can do with it?  I mean is all that you can make a blade?  If not then what other things can you do, and is it harder for you to matain these other objects?"




 "There's nothing really magical about it, I think about it focus a bit and it manifests, though these days it's much easier. If I _really_ focus I can split it in to two blades, a favorite of mine, or I can make it bigger; up to the point where I have to use two hands to wield it.  the xeph ducks under a branch.

 "I've known others to manifest other things: arrows, axes  he shrugs,  "I prefer a more finesse style, if I need brute force I can already manifest it."


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

DRAGON's HOARD: THE RUINS
008


Julian moves quietly up the trail (M Sil 34).  She looks for any trouble that is possible.  She spots several random animal trails that cross the trail several times ahead. (Spot 18)  Listening for movement she hears nothing (Listen 29).  

Softly then violently Julian feels a rush of sensations in her mind.  It is over even as she reliezes it has happened.  Your first thought is a failed magical spell designed to affect your mind. (Will Save 19)  Then you get the sense you are not alone.



actions?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 8, 2007)

With two burst of her signal whistle, Julian tumbles off of the trail and into the high grass for some cover and tries to see where the caster may be.

As soon as her teammates get closer, Julian gets back on the trail. "There to be at least one caster in the area!"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 8, 2007)

Thamior begins to hustle forward as soon as he hears Julian's whistle keeping his eyes peeled for anything, and calls back to his companions jokingly, "Well, it seems we are the first to get ambushed."


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

Dotson-

"Oh boy!  Its been five minutes and we already are being attacked!   I love this!"  Begins a noisy run towards the sounds of the whistle.


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

DRAGON's HOARD: THE RUINS
009

Init-
Julian     15
Goram   13
Thamior 10
Ksathra   07 (nat 1- sorry )
Dotson   05


Foe(s)  ?

Round before others arrive.

Julian looks for her attacker (Spot 22) and Listens for the attacker (List 14) but sees and hears nothing.  A second wave of energy sweeps over your mind.  A painful tingle begins but you will it away with great ease (Will 21).  Now you can feel the malice in the air.  Whatever is here with you hates you.

What are you doing?
What is every one else doing as you arrive?


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

Thamior-

you said the flag was placed in your bag.  It is a pole 5 foot long.  Your bag is not shown as magical.  How will you do this?  Will it be hanging out?  If so- flowing or tied back?


----------



## megamania (Feb 8, 2007)

here is a map.  Initials are obvious.  If you have a preference on location use the letter/number grid for placement.  Foe(s) are unmarked until revealed.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 8, 2007)

Not able to defend herself from the onslaught on her mind, Julian does her best to guard herself from any physical attacks that might come at her.

"How 'bout you fight like a man and come out where I can see ya!" Julian shouts to whatever is assaulting her mind.

[sblock=OOC]Julian will use the full defensive action (+6 to AC with 5 or more ranks in tumble) until she can see her assailant or at least pick out their location. 

*Current AC 28*[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 8, 2007)

ooc [sblock] I thought we could take the flag off the pole so I thought it was just a piece of regular cloth.  I guess I would've had Thamior tie the flag around the pole and tie the pole to the pack. [/sblock]
Thamior will do his best to try and spot an attacker when he arrives.  If he can't then he'll go to full defensive, and if he does he'll cast magic missile at whatever it is


----------



## megamania (Feb 9, 2007)

Dotson will immediately attack anything that looks threatening unless it is size huge or bigger.  He wants to hold off on spells until he knows if it is worth it.


----------



## Rino (Feb 9, 2007)

Goram hears Julian screaming and goes from a bend-over-old-man stands to a full upright position and pulls down his hood. he walks at normal speed towords Julian looking to see if he can see the enemy




OOC: since it's 150-200ft and he is screaming I understand we all hear it.


----------



## Raylis (Feb 9, 2007)

Ksathra moves forward, his mindblade appearing in his hand with a thought.

OOC: move forward toward Julian, double move (80 feet)


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
010

Init-
Julian 15
Goram 13
Thamior 10
Foe(s) 09
Ksathra 07 (nat 1- sorry )
Dotson 05

Julian continues to search the trail and grass for the attacker(s) and sees nothing.

Goram suddenly seems very spry and alert. He looks near Julian and searches the grass also (nat 20!) and sees nothing.

Thamior arrives and also searches and listens. He detects nothing.  Then suddenly-

Thamior is ravaged and struck but a creature that begins as a green and dark green striped creature that resembles a bald and scaley mutated bulldog with sharp claws and very large teeth.  The eyes are on short stalks and black and highly reflective but cold (think shark).  Its colorations disappears and becomes more of a yellow and light orange with brown.  A single gold ear ring in its right ear suggests intelligence.

Ksathra has moved past the creature and turns to attack it.  He misses with his strike at the creature which is very quick despite its stout and stocky frame.

Dotson roars as he goes from a jog to a charge.  He hits with his Heavy Mace cracking several thick scales on the creature. The creature tries to strike him as he comes near but misses.

Thamior  -6 
Foe  -5

Actions


----------



## megamania (Feb 10, 2007)

OOC: At times I will offer Bonus EXP by being the first to answer a question correctly. This will be on the Talk the Talk section. Other notes there also.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing the beast's attack on her new companions, Julian sprints towards their direction to give them a hand.

[sblock=OOC]She will double move (or run) in that direction in order to get as close to the beast as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Feb 10, 2007)

Goram points in the direction of the beast and from the top of his fingers shoots a green energy bolt  right at the beast.

OOC: providing a shot he can take (+7 ranges touch attack 3d6 dmg)


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 11, 2007)

Thamior grits his teeth as the monster attacks him, and swings his long sword in repsonse


----------



## Raylis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ksathra smiles a bit, taking a step away from the creature,  "What the heck is that thing?"  he muses. 

 OOC: five foot step back, using Shape Mind Blade to split the blade into two short swords (full round action)


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
011

Init-
Julian 15
Goram 13
Thamior 10
Foe(s) 09
Ksathra 07 (nat 1- sorry )
Dotson 05

Julian (2nd map didn't take- you only needed a 5 ft step. I assume you attack)

Julian flanks the beast and attacks (two hits good for AC 27 each and does w/sneak att 14 dam)
Goram steps ready to attack if the front liners can not handle it.

Thammoir swings (nat 19- not confirmed) hits and digs under the plates at the shoulders causing a bloody mess

Angered, the creature launches itself onto Julian to tear her apart. (Claws 24 / 26 and Bites 9) The claws dig into her shoulders but misses with its bite.

The Mindblade splits his psychic weapon in two and prepares to stab at the creature.

Dotson follows the beast as it lunges at the rogue and just misses it.

Tembo (34) -5  -14 -8
Thamior (25) -6 
Julian (28) -11


----------



## megamania (Feb 11, 2007)

and here is the updated map.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 11, 2007)

EDIT: opps, double post


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 11, 2007)

Even with the pain surging through her shoulders, Julian continues to swing her short swords at the creature hoping to bring it down.

[sblock=ooc]1st Attack (flanking): 13 
1st Dmg (sneak): 17 

2nd Attack (flanking): 28 
2nd Damage (sneak): 11 

Too bad the first one probably won't hit, the thing.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Feb 12, 2007)

Now double armed, Ksathra steps forward and attacks the beast with both swords.


----------



## megamania (Feb 13, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
012

Init-
Julian 15
Goram 13
Thamior 10
Foe(s) 09
Ksathra 07 (nat 1- sorry )
Dotson 05

Julian continues the pressure hoping the creature will not press its own attack on her.  Off centered from the previous blow, she misses with her first strike but hits on the second one.
It howls in anger, frustration and pain before falling over.  The rear leg twitches and Dotson curls up an eyebrow in annoyance and strikes it again.  It lays still.

"Ugly bugger this one is" says Dotson as he inspects his weapon for damage.  

The whole time the blue orb hovers and watches you.  Then a raspy and familiar voice seems to come from the orb.  Blacksmit the Horned Devil speaks.

"Well done new comers.  Perhaps Underdog is the best name for your team.  We have witnessed the entire fight and the audiance saw it also.  Though they do not respect you, there are fewer boos and hisses.  You have your flag.  There is still one within your quadant to find.  Then locate or battle for a third to win."

The orb moves slightly.  "Do you have anything to say to the audiance?"



Tembo (34) -5 -14 -8 -11 [dead]
Thamior (25) -6 
Julian (28) -11


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 13, 2007)

Wiping the blood from both her blades on her pant legs. Julian listens to what Blacksmit has to say. Deciding she has nothing to say to the audience at this time, Julian examines her wounds. 

"Dotson," Julain says with deep breathes. "Do you be able to deal with these deep gashes?"


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 13, 2007)

Thamior stares at the orb in contempt, but says nothing


----------



## Rino (Feb 13, 2007)

Goram turns his back to the orb and pulls up his hood

lets move on


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

"Two flags."  Ksathra mumbles letting his mindblades vanish. He gives an absent minded nod to Roram but says nothing to the orb.


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
013

Dotson pulls out a beautiful and slender white and silver tiped wand and taps Julian's shoulders.  Julian's wounds glow then close up.  "Any for you?" he asks Thamior.  Dotson taps his wound also healing him completely.  Julian returns to scouting ahead of the group following the trail leading through the tall and thick green grass.

Ever careful, she looks and listens for trouble.  However, about 1000 feet down the trail she fails (Search 14 total) to spot the trap and falls into an empty pit.  (Ref 15 total also fails) and lands hard.  Embarrassed she climbs out (climb 17) as the group arrives.

The blue orb records everything.

Suddenly a distant sound can just barely be heard.  Thamior "sounds like an explosion." (Listen 19)  Where it came from is uncertain.



Julian (28) -10

Actions?   Julian want healing again?


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

"Looks like someone else fell into a trap...maybe that lessened our competition slightly."  the xeph says.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 14, 2007)

As she pulls herself out of the pit, she limps heavily on her right leg. "That do be a bit embarrassin'. Some healin' would be nice if you don't mind Dotson."


----------



## megamania (Feb 14, 2007)

Dotson does a quick tap and fully heals Julian.  "First step was a doessy Lass."



[sblock=GAME EVENTS OUTSIDE CHARACTER KNOWLEDGE] On video crystals throughout the multiverse Dragon's Horad (TM) comes on.  Millions of outsiders look on as the game commentary artists (GCA) introduce the game's themes and rules.  

A quick replay is done as Team: Heavy Metal watches through a thick forest.  Low vines reach out and entangle one.  and now for live feed-

"Let go." says SOB3 in a harsh and forceful monotone.  "I am not a flesh-bag monkey."  An additional vine reaches out to snear another armored warrior.  A very large metal warrior known as TANK charges at the tree base and sets off a magical trap.  Flames and dust shoot up into the viewing crystal blocking view for a moment.  The barbarian of the group, I83BZ just avoids a falling limb as the tree comes down.  Together the five cut up the vine.  SOB3 turns and looks at the globe.  Though there is no clear emotion on its face one knows he is angry.

The image flashes back to the GCA.  A succubus (with a blacked out area over her chest) smiles for the veiwers.  "That was deliously amazing.  A traped tree that held an assassibn vine.  What ever will the Dungeon Makers come up with next?"  An elf wearing magical and flowing robes comes on.  "Truely amazing.  Truely."   [/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Feb 14, 2007)

Goram turns in the direction of the explosion 
if that is a trap going of that means that anothe team is there. maybe some one can scout ahead and pull them back here so we can ambush them or ambush them at a better location close to here. we have enough firepower to get the other teams down


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 14, 2007)

Thamior nods to Dotson and says, "If it's not going to limit you too much, then yes, I could deal with some healing, but its nothing major.  More like a flesh wound really" He then shakes his head and adds, "We've still have a flag somewhere in our square, and other than random monsters and searching, it shouldn't be to hard to get.  If we fight another group now, it might severely weaken us, and then another group might steal our flag, there by making us have to fight another group to get to the last flag."


----------



## Raylis (Feb 14, 2007)

"We should find the flag in our sector before we deal with anyone else. and if we do we try to lead them here if it's convientent otherwise  the xeph throws his mind blade into a tree, looks and the group and grins.


----------



## megamania (Feb 15, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD:RUINS
014

Julian continues to scout ahead.  The tall grass is shrinking back allowing shrubs and small trees to grow.  Julian comes to a glen.  The small trees grow all around the trail.  Do you continue along the trail or walk into the grass?

[sblock= TEAM: HERITAGE's First Encounter]  "Team: Heritage is entering the swamp now.  Lets see what happens." says the elf member of GCA

The team's Ranger is in the lead.  She is being very cautious. The water is up to her hip.  The wake behind her begins to bubble.  She stops and slowly turns.  Suddenly a large black scaled lizardfolk bursts from the water.  It roars and in Draconic (subtitles appear on the crystal) it declares itself.  "I am Snarl The Long Tooth.  Nothing personal but I am here to kill you.  The water explodes as he tries to strike the Ranger with his massive club but misses.  The Ranger begins to cut up the Lizardfolk.  Then her teammates arrive and Snarl is destroyed.  [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 15, 2007)

Waiting for the rest of her team to catch up to her spot, Julian debates to herself where the flag might be.

"So, I do be thinkin'," Julain says to the group. "if I were to be hidin' a flag somewhere, where would I put it? I do be thinkin' the ruins is our best bet."

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that was our plan to begin with. Once we have our 2nd flag, we will debate which group to go after. If the ruins is our consensus, Julian will continue scouting that way, only stopping if something attacks her, she spots something out of the ordinary, or any other pressing matter arises.

If the trail is the quickest way there, she'll go on the trail. If not, she will head off into the grass if it isn't too tall.[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]It's what I was thinking was going to happen[/sblock]

"The ruins does sound like the best place to put a flag.  Though it could get cramped inside if another team decides to show up." Thamior says as he lowers his head to think "Other than splitting the group up do we have anyway to try and keep the other teams off our backs in the ruins?" He asks looking at Julian


----------



## megamania (Feb 17, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
015

Julian waits being alert and listening for everything (nat 2 on each check  :\ )  Waves of energy wash over you and you feel fatigued then shake it off (Will Save 19 well done).  You turn to the trees where you feel it came from and see nothing but know it is there.  You do see a blue orb hovering overhead however.  As you know, it is recording everything.  As you reach to blow the whistle something rushes from the bushes and trees to attack.  The blur has a copper tinted large head on a medium body with stunted wings.

Init-
Julian 23
Ksathra 20
Goram 12
Dotson 03
Thamior 03
Foe ?

Same as before- Talk the Talk what is it?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 18, 2007)

As Julian turns to the oncoming creature, she takes a more defensive stance, finding it harder to hit the beast. In between swings with both her swords, she let's a breath come out of the whistle loud enough for her companions to hear.

[sblock]Fighting Defensively +3 AC (w/ 5 or more ranks in tumble). New AC 25.

- 4 to attacks.

Attack #1: 7 
Dmg #1: 6 

Attack #2: 24 
Dmg #2: 7 
Crit Confirm: 5 
Crit Damage: 3 [/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 18, 2007)

Thamior will charge ahead as quickly as possible, and if possible get between Julian and the monster, swinging away with his sword


----------



## Raylis (Feb 18, 2007)

Ksathra dashes forward calling forth his mindblade,  "I really need to learn how to shape this thing faster"  he mutters.


----------



## megamania (Feb 19, 2007)

Dotson hollas out "Wait me me!  You can't have all of the glory!" and in his armor begins to double move to the action.


----------



## megamania (Feb 20, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
016

Julian steps to the side of the rushing creature and attacks with her swords. She  successfully stabs with both swords.  The creature growls.  Ksartha arrives and sees the strange creature.  He does one quick strike and hits the creature from behind.  It growls again at the new foe.  Goram stops a few feet away and blasts at the creature.  The raw magical energy erupts from his outreached hand and hits the creature narrowly missing the psychic blade weilding warrior.  Snarling now it leaps at Julian.  It bites and claws at her but misses each time it is pressured still by Ksartha.  Dotson continues to hurry along hoping to not miss the action.  Thamior rushes up but misses as the creature tries to reach Julian.


Foe -11 -3 -9

Init-
Julian 23
Ksathra 20
Goram 12
Foe 12
Dotson 03
Thamior 03


----------



## Raylis (Feb 20, 2007)

Ksathra presses his attack, manuvering in order to flank the creature with Julian.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 20, 2007)

The quickest to react again, Julian lowers he guard and side steps to a flanking position, striking with both swords again.

[sblock=OOC]No more fighting defensively.

1st attack: 27 
1st damage: 17 
crit confirm: 17 
crit damage: 6 

2nd attack: 28 
2nd damage: 19 
crit confirm: 12 
crit damage: 3 

Wow. Two crits. I don't think the 2nd one confirmed though. And I didn't add the +2 for flanking in any of the attack rolls (if that helps).[/sblock]


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 20, 2007)

Thamior will move around the creature as to set up a flanking position with Dotson when he arrives, and will continue his attack, while all the while beginning to sing an elven battle hymn

[sblock=OCC]  No the battle hymn does nothing, so don't freak out.  Since I wanted to make him a bladesinger if we make it far enough I figured I should kinda start him along the path lol [/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
017

Jillian, taking advantage of the creature's distraction, stabs wildly into the creature. It howls in agony as her blades dig deeply into the creature.
"DANG IT!  I missed out!" calls out Dotson as the Julian pushes the now dead creature away from her blades.

Frowning and still looking at the dead drake, Dotson asks if we plan to attempt the damaged bridge that was on the map at the end of the path.



Ambush Drake (34) -11 -3 -9 -34


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

....and with the other teams.....

[sblock=OTHER EVENTS]Only a roar can be heard with shimmering light as Buzz of the Kobold team crepts under a large waterfall.  He is being careful climbing on the wet rocks.  He puts up his hand and motions to the ground while looking around.  

The viewing globe zooms in and looks at what he is pointing at.  A large reptilian footprint.

Carl, Meepo and Packrat can be seen each holding a piece of the flag of their quadrant.  Pax is behind them looking at the water.

Suddenly something large bursts from the shadows and crashes through the water.  Carl is squealing and diving for cover.  He looks up and questions the others.  Still the noise covers up any possible sounds of their voices and what they are saying.  They proceed into the darkness.

Suddenly the image of the succubi and the elf appears.  "Looks like they found Fido's nest" says the beaming temptress.  The elf smirks.  "Fidaldrossis has rarely ever left his nest during a game.  I wonder what he is up to?"[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

and even more activities

[sblock=HeavyMetal] There is only an eerie glow as the team has gone underground into the caves cut into the walls of the cliffs.  ICU is cautious and discovers a trip wire.  Looking it over, it cuts the wire and the weighted trap switch falls harmlessly down ahead.  Moving up they discover it is a deadend.  Silently they look to each other then turn around.  However, something is here now.  A large Ogre with a morning star wearing armor awaits their actions.

Voiced over the scene by the commentary team-  "ohhhhh they found Boris the Basher!  He is so dreamy!"   The elf holds his head down in disappointment and disgust. [/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 21, 2007)

and finally.... [sblock=Team Heritage] joined in action-  Red hits hard as the Crown Naga tries bite with both of its heads on Black.  The barbarian Black has several bad injuries on its neck and shoulder region.  Green leaps up and hacks at the Naga.  It falls angry and maddened.  Black slumps down with it.  Silver is quick to cover him (Black).  HIIIIIIIISSSSSSSS. POISON!  I am ill equiped for Poison.  Green pulls at his pack and produces a vial.  Shortly Black murmers and comes too while Silver treats and heals his wounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2007)

Using her pants legs to wipe away the blood from her blades she looks to the rest of the group with a smile. "Fightin' a lil' dirty never do be a bad thing."

If no one else has anything they'd like to take care of, Julian continues moving towards ruins.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 22, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> "The ruins does sound like the best place to put a flag.  Though it could get cramped inside if another team decides to show up." Thamior says as he lowers his head to think "Other than splitting the group up do we have anyway to try and keep the other teams off our backs in the ruins?" He asks looking at Julian




[sblock=OCC] I guess with the fight happening before Thamior got up to where Julian was, he never got a chance to ask, so this is his chance now[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 22, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
018

Everyone reaches the end of the trail at the river.  Before you is the broken remains of a wood and stone bridge. A few building can just be seen on the other side mixed in with short trees.  The water is fast moving and moves to the right of you towards the swamp where Team: Heritage is/was.

Thamior asks about the strategy to use.  He questions how to cover the most ground while being defensively strong still.  Dotson holds up his weapon.  "All the defense I ever had a need for- Stronger Offense than their defense."  

Options?


----------



## Raylis (Feb 22, 2007)

"This will be an easy problem to solve, all we need to do loop a rope to the other side.  he reaches to his left and pats his hip a couple times, confusion replacing his smile,  "Oh yeah, that thing with those orcs...heh heh I knew I forgot to replace something. 

He looks at Dotson,  "Well pointy ears said he was a Boomer and Spooky seems to be along a simular veins and only the dead-the non moving variety-would hear you comming a mile away. So stealth isn't an option." 

His mind blade glows orange for a second and a small orange diamond can be seen in the blade before it seemingly retracts in his hand.


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 23, 2007)

Thamior raises an eyebrow at the pointy ears, knowing it was meant for him, but instead of bringing anything up, he just shakes his head with a sigh.


----------



## megamania (Feb 23, 2007)

Dotson "noisy...grumble grumble....I ain't no elf...grumble  grumble..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 23, 2007)

"While we do be in the ruins, I got a way for us to be keepin' them off our backs." Julian says with a smile. "Any traps, tripwires, or other nasty things protectin' whatever is in there I can just try to bypass. Not fully disable, but just so we can get on by. This do be leaving the traps there for any who follow."

Enjoying Ksathra's sense of humor, Julian chuckles a bit at his comment along with the others. "If it do come down to it, a battle is what we have got to do."

Turning back to the bridge, Julian thinks for a bit. After a minute she looks to the others. "Yes, rope do be best. But I ain't got any."

[sblock=OOC question]How far is it to the other side roughly.[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Feb 24, 2007)

40 ft.  Dotson will offer his silk rope...assuming he will get it back and in one piece.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

Taking the rope Dotson offers, Julian looks over the other way to see if there is anything she might be able to lasso it onto.


----------



## megamania (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, there are several old trees, a post used for hanging signs and another post exposed from a broken off board.  Won't be easy to lasso.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 28, 2007)

Tying the proper knot into the rope, Julian turns to the others. "I do be gonna try to lasso this around somethin' on that end, unless one of you can magically move it over there instead. Anyone be having more rope?"


----------



## Raylis (Feb 28, 2007)

"Unfortunatley I only have my wits and my head."  Ksathra says looking disdainfully at the water. 

OOC: what's the current like?


----------



## Ivellious (Feb 28, 2007)

Thamior shakes his head and says, "No, I haven't anything to get it over there.  The only thing I can do is make your aim true.  Other than that, I'm useless in this regard."


----------



## megamania (Mar 1, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
019

Jillian Attempts to make a good lasso but fails the tieing.  Thamoir (Use Rope 11+1) creats a working lasso.  Thanking him, the rogue throws across and misses.  It hits the fast moving water that seems very deep.  She pulls it in and tries again.  This time she gets the post and pulls on it to secure it.

Who first?


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 1, 2007)

[sblock=occ] I tied the knot?  Wow, hadn't meant that.  Meant to cast a spell to get it over, but hey, saved a spell, and tied a knot with no ranks, todays seems good[/sblock]

Thamior looks to the rest of the party and says, "I'll go first, unless anyone has any objections." He then prepares to cross the river, but waits to see if anyone objects


----------



## Raylis (Mar 2, 2007)

"Go for it, pointy ears"  Ksathra says as his red and orange blade springs from his hand, [color] "I'll cover you. [/color]

 Note: Mindblade is charged with psionic strike


----------



## megamania (Mar 2, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
020

Thamior begins to work his way across the bridge while holding onto the rope.  Dotson holds out his Heavy Crossbow just in case.  Goram readies his blast for just in case anything decides to attack you now.  Julian holds the rope.

The glowing orb records all.

Thamior nearly falls in.  He does take 2 points non-lethal damage as he falls through a rotted board but between the rope and striking his foot on a brace stays on the bridge. (Balance 2+7=9).

Readying his action, Dotson is next to cross. (15-5= 10)  The boards creak painfully complete with a snap or two but he crosses.  Goram steps up next (Bal 4+4=8) Halfway through he slips on a board and nearly falls in.  He is hanging by the rope only kicking his feet over the rushing water.

....and at this point Dotson yells out that something is coming! (List 18).  Thamior (0+4=4) is too preoccupied with the plight of Goram to notice the sounds of running feet coming through the grass just out of sight of bridge.

Actions? 



OOC Believe it or not, of the folks that took rope use you were the highest with most including Julian rolling a natural 2.   Just the way it worked out this time.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 2, 2007)

The xeph's mindblade curves a bit more, making it look more like a cresent and he holds his arm out to the side ready to throw the weapon at the first sign of trouble. 

 OOC: ready an action to attack at whatever is comming at us


----------



## megamania (Mar 3, 2007)

Dotson holds out his heavy bolt with melee weapon ready to be grabbed.

Julian can only hold / secure the rope.

Goram does his best to at least get his footing before company arrives.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 3, 2007)

Thamior draws his long sword, ready to fight whatever is coming, and to keep them away from the bridge so Goram has a chance to get across


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 5, 2007)

Searching for something to tie the rope to, Julian fastens it as secure as possible on this end so that she can try her best to help Goram.


----------



## Rino (Mar 5, 2007)

"that is why I like bridges more then this rope" Goram tries to get across as soon as possible and when he is at the other side he charges a blast at that is comming at them


----------



## megamania (Mar 7, 2007)

DRAGON's HOARD: THE RUINS
021

Through the tall grass appear two halflings dressed in white and red.  On their arms are white ribbons.  White ribbons indicate Hoard employees.

They see you and look slightly disappointed.  

"I told you we didn't need to hurry Glass." says one halfling to the other.

"You said no such thing Konez.  oh hey.... if we are early....."  Suddenly both halflings begin to frantacally look around and move to the tall brush again.

Even as you begin to wonder what that was about you hear a nearby roar of an animal.  Something else is coming your way.  Something big and loud!

Looking to the direction of the sound, you see short trees shaking and parting for whatever it is!

Actions?


----------



## Raylis (Mar 8, 2007)

Ksathra frowns a bit and looks toward the parting trees,  "I don't suppose we get bonus points for saving employees?"  he muses as he prepares his shot.


----------



## Rino (Mar 8, 2007)

"I hope it can break well otherwise this will be a short fight" while looking at the creek they just crossed. 

OOC: no action readied


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 8, 2007)

"Everyone hide! I've an idea!" Thamior cries as he begins to wave his hands about and mutters strange words that sound like an incantation. As soon as he finishes a globe of darkness appears over part of the river, and Thamior stands on the edge of the darkness.  

[sblock=Occ] Casting darkness centered so the edge of the darkness is on the edge of the river which is a standard action.  Covers 20ft radius, and it has a duration of 40 mins.  I'm hoping this damn thing has doesn't have good brakes. That and I have enough time to do all this[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Mar 8, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
022

The two halflings take cover and caste a spell onto themselves.  Dotson hesitates taking cover but looking at the trees moving does so.  Darkness is caste over the bridge.  Julian's arms are within the darkness.  Goram finds himself groping for the last few feet of the bridge but clears it by falling off the edge but not into the river itself. (3pts none- lethal)

Crashing out of the tall brush charges a huge dinosaur-like creature that resembles a raptor but bigger.  Much bigger.  It is bearing down on the bridge and Thamior in general. Dotson aims his crossbow wondering if this will only anger the beast.


Actions

Init
Ksathra 18
Dotson 16
Goram 12
Foe 10
Thamior 09
Julian 7 (nat 1)


----------



## Raylis (Mar 9, 2007)

"Hey! That's a two legged Flesh-Raker! Those are tasty with a bit of thyme and ginger slow roasted over a fire  the xeph says throwing his mindblade at the beast.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 9, 2007)

Thamior prepares to jump out of the way praying that his idea wont get him killed


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 11, 2007)

Drawing her shortbow, Julian takes aim at the beast and readies to let her arrow fly if whatever  Thamior is doing doesn't work out.


----------



## megamania (Mar 11, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
023

The HUGE creature as much leaps as charges at Thamior.  Thamior, with his readied action attempts to jump out the way of the rushing beast. The creature misses! (assumed Dodge and Full Defensive or it hits by 1)  It hits the hardness with a crash.  The rope Julian had is ripped from her grasp (1 non-lethal damage) and tangles up with the tripping creature. Dotson yells out "My rope!  the filthy lizard has my rope!" and it and the bridge collapses into the rushing water below.  Goram barely rolls free of the debris as it tears free from the land.
The dinosaur is having a terrible time trying to stand up.  It is tangled in the rope and remains of the bridge with rushing water washing over most of its body.  

Ksathra throws his blade but somehow misses the beast.  It looks up at him and lunges to snap him up.  The effort makes it trip and with a crashing splash falls and becomes entrapped under the water within the bridge which now snaps free.  The dinosaur and bridge begin to roll and tumble down the raging river.

This leaves Julian and Ksathra stranded on the opposite side of Dotson, Goram and Thamior.

Unseen by anyone, the two halflings peer out from the brush.  look at each in disbelief and return to hiding / disappearing.


Actions?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 11, 2007)

"That do be an interestin' situation for him." Julian says under her breath as she lets her arrow fly.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 11, 2007)

Ksathra doubles over into laughter, his arms clutching at his sides as he watches the tangeled beast go down the river. He tries to speak several times but continues just to laugh.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 11, 2007)

Thamior stands up, and looks at his handy work groaning as he sees that the Dinosaur has broken the bridge. He covers his face, shakes his head, and mutters to himself, "That wasn't the way it was suppose to happen......"


----------



## megamania (Mar 12, 2007)

Dotson-  "The damned beast took my rope and left them there while we are here!  What was your plan?  Let the beastie eat you?!?"


The orb records everything in silence........


----------



## megamania (Mar 12, 2007)

MEANWHILE-

Viewers everywhere in the multiverse laugh a great deal with how you dealt with the huge reptile attack.  Then the images on their scrying crystals lead them back to the Kobolds and their adventurers in the caves below the waterfalls.

An armored kobold (Carl) is seen struggling with something on the ground.  As the scrying globe moves in you see it is a small black wyrmling.  The others are trying to gather up some trophies and gems.  Suddenly, the kobolds and the wyrmling stop and all look towards the entrance.  The little dragon looks down at the kobold and seems to smile and nod slightly.  It then turns to the entrance and begins to call out even as Carl is frantacally shaking his head "NO!".

The others take cover in various cracks in the cavern walls.


----------



## megamania (Mar 12, 2007)

and still more-

The reptilian / draconic humanoids continue on.  Black seems to be lagging behind.  The Crown naga poison has greatly shaken him even after it was neutralized with a potion.  Green points to something in the swamp.  The globe zooms in on the remains of a castle.  They head towards it.


----------



## megamania (Mar 12, 2007)

....and finally....

SOB3 is leaning over something.  He is cutting at it.  The others are standing there with no obvious emotion.  Done, SOB3 ties some line to the item he was cutting and hangs it up at the entrance to the cave they were exploring.  Boris the Butcher is dead...and skinned.
RUMT nods once and the five of them leave for new places to explore.

The image switches to the commentators.  The finely dressed elf is stunned and stumbles on his words...."we ...we will...ah.... we will be back...."

The succubus is weeping and holding her face in her arms.  "... those ... monsters!" she says quietly but with venom.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 12, 2007)

"I miscaculated, now help me find something to get the other two across.  Prefearbly those halflings.  They owe us for saving their skins." Thamior grumbles as he looks for anything that could be used to be made into a make shift bridge, rope, or the halflings


----------



## Raylis (Mar 12, 2007)

Ksathra finally wipes the tears from his eyes and looks at the river,  "I may be able to jump that, and carry Julian as well...if her gear doesn't weigh too much." 

 OOC: You probably said it earlier, megamania, but how wide is the river?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 14, 2007)

"Alright! Now what do be your plan?" Julian says to Thamior with a smile as she accesses the situation and river a little more.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 14, 2007)

"Now to be fair, I did take care of the dinosaur, with the use of only one spell, and no one getting hurt." Thamior calls back with a slight smile "As for a plan though, the only thing I can think of is trying to find something to use to get you two over.......that or we walk on two sides of the river till we find a place to cross."


----------



## megamania (Mar 15, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Ksathra finally wipes the tears from his eyes and looks at the river,  "I may be able to jump that, and carry Julian as well...if her gear doesn't weigh too much."
> 
> OOC: You probably said it earlier, megamania, but how wide is the river?"




40ft


----------



## Raylis (Mar 16, 2007)

Now that he's gotten ahold of himself Ksathra studies the distance over the water. He manifests and throws his mind blade several times, brow furrowing with each throw. 

He frowns,  "I might be able to jump the distance."  the xeph says eyeing the water,  "Truthfully I'd be wary to try it, I don't particularly want to go rushing down a river into the mouth of that dinosaur."


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 16, 2007)

"We have any more rope? I say we do be best to tie it to one of us, toss it to the others and have them pull us to shore." Julian says as she addresses everyone. "If not, I suggest we do be decidin' somethin' else. We don't be wantin' to waste to much time thinkin' about what to do while the others are gettin' the flags."


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 16, 2007)

Thamior then smacks himself in the head, and sets his pack down.  He then rummages through it, and produces a 50ft silk rope, and looks for a tree or a similar heavy object to use as an anchor to pull the other two across.  "I completely forgot I had this.  Dotson, I think you've better rope skill then I, would you mind tying this?  Also, you can have it since I did lose your rope." Thamior says apologetically


----------



## megamania (Mar 17, 2007)

Dotson looks it over.  His was silk vs the hemp but it will still hold..... he hopes.  He carefully loops it and throws it towards Julian.  He throws the rope and it thumps next to Julian but quickly begins to pull away as some of it is caught in the river.  Julian reaches for it and finds herself nearly falling in.  A distant roar can be heard.  The megaraptor.  Julian ties it to a tree.  Dotson gives it a sharp pull to test it.

"Who's first?" he calls out.


----------



## megamania (Mar 20, 2007)

OOC-  On top of my normal 70 hours a week I will be doing over time.  For the next 2-3 weeks my replying will be sporatic at best.  Sorry.


----------



## megamania (Mar 22, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
024

Though nearly drowning everyone, Everyone is successfully dragged across the river using the rope. Looking for the halflings, you do not find them.  They have left and seemily with no evidence of their ever being there.

Following the road, you enter an area with several small homes.  They are made from brick covered with plaster.  The roofs have wood and a few have slate tiles.  There are no signs of anyone here.  It is quiet.  Very, very very quiet.


actions.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 22, 2007)

"Julian, would you mind scouting out the buildings before the rest of us move in?  Seems like a too perfect place for an ambush, and I don't want to be caught in the middle of it." Thamior says as he looks from the buildings to her. "Or we could always go around it, and not bother with it at all.  Its up to you all." He then goes back to staring at the buildings, trying to surmise whats in store for them


----------



## Raylis (Mar 22, 2007)

"Hmmm, inside one of these small unassuming and easilly overlooked huts would the perfect place for a flag  Ksathra says


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 22, 2007)

"I do be thinking the same as both of you. This do be a good place for a flag and do be an even better place for an ambush." Julian shakes off her whistle and blows the remaining water out of it. "Do give me a few moments. If you do hear this whistle, you know the drill. I'll be scoutin' a bit."

Crouching down low, Julian makes her way towards one of the small homes. Using it for cover, she listens to hear if anything is inside. If she hears nothing she will peek through one of the windows. If she spots nothing, she will climb onto the top of the home and scan the area from her knew vantage point. Once she gets a feel for the layout of everything and sees nothing out of the ordinary, she will climb back down and continue moving from house to house, listening and peeking.

After a few homes, Julian returns back to the group and tells them they can start searching the interiors.

[sblock=megamania]Obviously if something comes up, this will all change. I can edit this accordingly[/sblock]


----------



## Rino (Mar 23, 2007)

Goram will keep his ears and eyes on the look out for potential problems

yes that hutts are great for an ambush but also good to store a flag. we have to find out which one it is


----------



## megamania (Mar 23, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
025

The first building is a mere two stories.  You climb its side using the edges of wood and stone along with many of the vines that are here.  On top of the building you can see what looks like a small city.  Many buildings in various conditions and sizes.  To the right side of the city are deep and large cracks in the earth.  Large insects can be seen (Spot 23) coming and going from several areas of the cracks.  To the left are incredibly tall towers including one that has fallen over and has created a bridge crossing the river you have now crossed yourself.

In the far distance, a large winged creature can be seen circling the lake.    There is a lot of terroritory to cover.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

After scouting the area a bit, Julian comes back to report. "Things do be more interestin' once you get a better view. I saw a large flying creature circlin' the lake. I saw that there seems to be many large cracks on the ground on the east side of the city. I do be thinkin' it is an earthquake of some sort that made some of these ruins fall. The worst part do be the large insects that are crawling out of these cracks. And if you look in the direction," Julain says as she points so some of the incredibly tall towers. "There do be some towers that may or may not hold the flag we be lookin' for."

"What do be your thoughts?" Julian asks the group.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 27, 2007)

"It'd take too long to search each hut, especially with vermin about. I say we head toward the tower and steer clear from the flying thing...but...is it big enough to ride?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 27, 2007)

With a chuckle at the thought of Ksathra on the creature riding it, Julian doesn't bother holding it back. "It probably do be big enough to ride. Though I do not want to see how big it be up close."


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 27, 2007)

Thamior looks towards the ruins, then the towers, and then in the direction of the lake.  He looks back at the group. "Were you able to make out a color on the flying creature?" He asks as he looks back to the lake

[sblock=Occ] I was rereading back through the post, and reliazed that you gave Dotson Hemp rope though it was silk rope on my character sheet. Could use that to our advantage later   [/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Mar 27, 2007)

Dotson-

Either way we... so long as we go.   Just standin' here is growing tiresome.   There has to be things to be a killing here.


----------



## megamania (Mar 27, 2007)

With a 23 for Spot the winged creature has a tail and four legs.  Uncertain on color and specific size beyond at least Large.


----------



## Rino (Mar 27, 2007)

Goram sees in the distance a winged creature flying over the lake. guys, we have a creature above the lake, are we going to take a look


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 28, 2007)

"I do be suggestin' we don't. Let the other teams deal with it. Our objective is to be gettin ourselves another flag first. I do be pretty certain it is not strapped to that beast." Julian says with a laugh. "Let's be makin' way to one of those towers."

With that, she draws her shortswords and leads the group in that direction. This time she sticks close by and doesn't scout out ahead.


----------



## Raylis (Mar 28, 2007)

Ksathra's mind blade springs into existance as he falls into step with Julian. His demeaner is perhaps a bit too relaxed and a wry smile is fixed on his face.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 28, 2007)

Thamior takes on last look at the lake, and draws his long sword.  He then follows Julian behind a ways so she can scout unhindered


----------



## megamania (Mar 29, 2007)

bLUE ARROW IS WHERE YOU ARE AND DIRECTION WALKING.  bROWN SQUARES ARE BUILDINGS OF VARIOUS SIZES.  Where to?


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 30, 2007)

Heading to the first building on her right, Julian stops at the door. Holding both swords in her right hand she places her left ear to the door, hoping to hear anything that might be in there. Once she is satisfied with what she does or does not hear, she will search the door frame and door handle to see if she notices any wires, plates, switches, or anything else that might resemble a trap. Once satisfied it is safe, she opens the door and walks in with a sword in each hand.

OOC - Listen +10


----------



## Raylis (Mar 30, 2007)

Ksathar walks up to the building on the left (Columns 8-9-10, rows A & D) and peers into the window.


----------



## megamania (Apr 4, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
026

Julian carefully and cautiously checks and listens at the door of the building closest to her.   Nothing is heard or seen. Ksathar peers into a window that has several cracks and a spider web in it.  He sees nothing inside.  Dotson sighs and does the same but at a different window.  Nothing.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 4, 2007)

"Nothing here!  the xeph calls with a yawn as he moves down,  "Maybe we're being too....oh what's a good word, meticulous about this. Hey pointy ears, do you have any spells that could find one of these flags a hair faster?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 5, 2007)

Not hearing anything inside, Julian turns the knob on the door slightly and in one motion opens it and tumbles into the room with both swords drawn in a defensive position.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 5, 2007)

Thamior looks at Ksathar and shakes his head "No, because as you so elegantly put earlier I'm a "boomer" He then walks towards the door that Julian tumbled into with his sword ready to help her if the need arises


----------



## megamania (Apr 6, 2007)

Nothing to be found.  There is a large first room, two smaller rooms and a possible kitcken.  Stairs lead up and down.   Up reveals two bedrooms and below reveals...... a floating image of a boy holding a cat.

The image is ghostly and a chill is in the air.

Actions.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 6, 2007)

Thamior mutters under his breath, "I'd give anything for a cleric right now." Walking as silently as possible, the elf walks over to Julian and whispers, "I've no desire to fight this if we don't have to.  Let's go, and hope we can save our strength."


----------



## Raylis (Apr 7, 2007)

Ksathra moves foward to the next house in line.


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2007)

Ivellious said:
			
		

> Thamior mutters under his breath, "I'd give anything for a cleric right now." Walking as silently as possible, the elf walks over to Julian and whispers, "I've no desire to fight this if we don't have to.  Let's go, and hope we can save our strength."




Dotson, a cleric, doesn't hear the whisper and remains upstairs looking around.  What will you tell him is down here?


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 7, 2007)

"I do be agreein' with you on this one." Julian says as she slowly walks back up the stairs and tries to leave the house. "We do be needin' to find a flag and unless that little boy be havin it, we've got no business in there."


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2007)

TEAM HEAVY METAL

The creature known as Tank rushes across the stone and wood bridge.  The goblins are trampled or thrown free of the bridge.  At the top of the rise he stops and begins to swing widely with a wicked blade built into his arm.  Floating overhead, its constuct teammate rains down magic missiles on the fleeing goblins.  The leader, SOB3 calls out for none to survive.


The elven commentator looks a bit pale still.  "I believe we have new favorites to win this game."

The fiendish temptress snarls.  She needs to be impartial but is not.  "Power dosen't always win.  They are coldblooded killing machines but they lack... skills to find the flags they need.


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2007)

TEAM HERITAGE

The small sized Green reptilian tinkers with the lock.  It is concentrateing a great deal.  The globe that has been observing them lowers itself within a few feet of it.  Its glow further annoys the rogue.  "rrrrrrrr.... will someone PLEASE get that thing away from me!"

The black reptilian steps up but the red one stops him.  "remember the rules.  it is breaking the rules to interfer with the globe."

Suddenly the green curses.  "The blasted thing is whistling in my ear!  Make it go away!"

The brass colored ranger steps up to try to stand between it and his comrade.  It is so close he can not.   "Silver-  it does whistle.  It did not before."

"Then the judges are acting as they are allowed.  We must deal with it.  It is part of the challenge."

Grrrrrr... well I AHHHHHHHH!  and the green is thrown back by the electrical jolt it takes.  Steaming it slowly sits upright.  It glares with utter hatred at the globe.


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2007)

TEAM MEEPO

"Is it gone?"

"no"

"how long will it circle over head?"

"as long as it wants"

"damn.  thats a long time."

The view on the globe goes from them to the sky where a large Black Dragon can be seen flying over head.  Circling.


----------



## megamania (Apr 7, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD" THE RUINS
027

Ksathra peers into a building and sees something different... even odd within.  A trap door that is open.  Even as he is about to call out- a green thin arm reaches up to the rope and pulls it close.  It seems to disappear without a trace.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 8, 2007)

Perhaps it's too many years of going solo, perhaps it's his unquenchable thirst for adventure or the curiosity streak that a cat would envy but the xeph goes through the door and enters the building. With a thought his mindblade springs to life and with some concentration it extends out to longsword length. He creeps up to where he saw the trapdoor, a grin tugging at his cheeks as he approaches...


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 9, 2007)

megamania said:
			
		

> Dotson, a cleric, doesn't hear the whisper and remains upstairs looking around.  What will you tell him is down here?




OOC Totally forgot he was a cleric, but I'm still standing by my desicion.

"Would you mind getting Dotson?  I'm afraid I'd make too much noise, and with the dwarf standing next to me..... Thamior trails off as he ask his compaion to do a job better suited for her


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 9, 2007)

With a nod, Julian creeps up the stairs quietly and searches for Dotson. Once she spots him, she updates him on what is going on down there. "Thamior do be wantin' you to join us down below. There is a ghostly figure of a boy. He do be holding a cat. You be best for a job like this."


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2007)

"Holding a cat?!?"  questions Dotson.  "Alive or dead?"

"Dead"

Dotsonb goes down the stairs holding his holy symbol at the ready.


----------



## megamania (Apr 11, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
0028

Dotson, holding up his holy symbol looks over the image of a young boy holding his cat.  The boy appears to be weeping or at least sad.

"Excuse me son.  What are you doing here?"

The semi transparent image looks up and speaks.  The sound appears in your mind, not heard through your ears.  "The building shook next door and mom....mom....mom told me to say but I couldn't.  Fluffernutter got out and I thought she might get hurt in the earth shake."

The dwarf sucks in his breath silently.  He knows he must be careful on word choise.  The spirit may be able to help or it may attack.




NEXT DOOR

You carefully listen to your steps and can hear a difference in the scuffle of your feet below you on the floor.  You are standing directly on the trap door.   Action?


----------



## Raylis (Apr 11, 2007)

Ksathra takes a step back, feeling the floor in front of him for a crack in which he can pull up the door and pulls it so it blocks him and whoever is below him,  "Hi!"  he calls,  "You boys seen a flag around?"


----------



## megamania (Apr 19, 2007)

Raylis said:
			
		

> Ksathra takes a step back, feeling the floor in front of him for a crack in which he can pull up the door and pulls it so it blocks him and whoever is below him,  "Hi!"  he calls,  "You boys seen a flag around?"




Silence.  Below is lit and there are rungs leading down.  On the floor is a picture of a sword and wand with a line going through it.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 19, 2007)

Ksathra climbs down to the bottom, looking down the tunnel to see where-whatever he saw-might have gone. 

 OOC: if it's a picture (drawing) he'll pick it up. If it's a picture (drawn in dirt) then he'll do his best not to distrub or ruin it


----------



## megamania (Apr 22, 2007)

What is everyone else doing?

The dwarf is calming and slowly speaking to the child ghost.  Ksathra is looking into some mischief.


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 22, 2007)

Thamior is just watching Dotson.  He hasn't had enough contact with the undead to be of any use


----------



## Mista Collins (Apr 22, 2007)

Noticing Ksathra hasn't been around, Julia walks upstairs and tries to find him. "I'll leave you and Dotson to handle this. I don't want to kind Ksathra getting us into trouble." If he gets into some trouble, his fault. But if he brings some trouble to us, he might find a himself smiling a little less.


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2007)

After a few moments of speaking to the child ghost Dotson begins to turn the conversation to something "useful".

The child ghost sniffles and smiles.  It implies it has seen a flag....  it was being carried by one of the goblins that wander through the town.  It was going towards the Four Towers of the Arcane.  Dotson smiles and thanks the child before carefully and slowly backing up to the stairs to go up.


----------



## megamania (Apr 25, 2007)

Ksathra listens within the tunnel (19 total) and hears a minor squeak and something is said in a foriegn language.  Ksathra turns and sees a goblin holding a chain over its shoulder and carrying a bag.  Behind him is a floating disk with several bags and a small hammer.


Actions.


----------



## Raylis (Apr 25, 2007)

The Xeph grins, taking careful aim at the goblin and letting it fly at the goblin. 

 OOC: Attack 11 
Damage 16


----------



## Ivellious (Apr 25, 2007)

Thamior follows Dotson as the dwarven cleric leaves.  "Nice job on finding out where the next flag is.  Puts us one step closer to three and getting out of here." The elf says quietly, as to not disturb the ghost child


----------



## megamania (Apr 27, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
029


[five minutes ago]

The slender goblin picks up the left over trap setting cords and bars works his way quickly to the nearest exit.  The one group is closer than expected.  The dinosaur was susposed to delay them a great deal.  He steps into the building and using his detection key finds the trap door to the under ground tunnel system used by his co-workers.

He goes down and closes the door behind him.  He stops for a moment.  He thought he heard something up stairs.  He hopes it was not one of those mechanical raptors that were recently released in the sector on the other side of the town.  Hearing nothing, he continues on.

A few dozen feet down the tunnel he reliezes he has not locked the door.  Grumbling in goblin, he turns around and goes to lock the door.  There, at the bottom of the entrance stands a humanoid.  

"#@%&^*  arrrgh!" **    it curses in goblin as the humanoid raises a weapon and fires it.  


[NOW]

Command center.....

"We have a situation in the southern town sector.... one of the new recruits has slain a goblin worker....."



**     Translation from gobliniod  "oh crap- the black haired drow....arrrgh!"


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2007)

Dotson and Thamior leave the building and ask where Ksathra is.  Goram points to the building.  Julian walks up to it to hear a disturbance (arrow into the goblin).

Actions.....


----------



## Raylis (May 2, 2007)

Ksathra draws and charges another mind blade and looks down the tunnel  "Hehe, oops killed it."  

He walks over and nudges the goblin with his foot  "You dead little goblin thing? 'cause I need you alive. Can't talk to you if you're dead...hrm but maybe the dwarf can!  he nudges the goblin again  "But really...it'd be a lot faster if you weren't dead, then you can tell me where the flag is, I could get it and we could go find that flying thing that cutie thief saw and could use it to crunch those walking rats, get a third flag and win this thing." 

*A sharp kick*

 "So...wake up."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 2, 2007)

Entering the building as quietly as possible, Julian searches for any sign of Ksathra. Once spotting the trap door, Julian will descend down the ladder,using the shadows as cover from any possible onlookers.


----------



## megamania (May 2, 2007)

Julian listens (10+7 = 17) and over hears most of above reply.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 2, 2007)

Hearing Ksathra comment on how he wishes the goblin were alive, Julian picks up the pace and approaches at almost a jog. seeing the body laying there, Julian drops down to check it's vitals.  If there are any signs of possible life, she will do whatever is necessary to keep him from bleeding out.

"Seems you gave this little guy more than he expected." Julian says as she looks over the body. "Go get Dotson, he was up the ladder and coming this way. If we weren't making so much noise, I may not have found you. Go, be quick."

Spotting the disc of bags and tools and remember the warning given to their team about secret corridors and employees of the contest, Julian has a bad feeling about this.

[sblock=ooc]Heal +2. Hopefully the thing isn't dead and/or I roll good to stabilize him.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (May 3, 2007)

"Noise? This bodybag didn't even know I was there until he was dead.  Ksathra says nudging the body yet again. He starts to say something else, "sheaths" his blade and moves back the way he came.


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Thamior will move quickly to the house with everyone in tow, and depending on where Ksathra runs into them, goes down the trap door


----------



## Raylis (May 6, 2007)

Ksathra grabs Thamior by the shoulder,  "One moment, pointy ears. Let's just send the Dwarf down there to tend to the body bag and keep watch here.


----------



## Ivellious (May 6, 2007)

Thamior looks at the Xeph with a bit of anger, which quickly fades as the elf sighs slightly, and says, "Would you mind calling me that? My names Thamior." Though the elf does stay there instead of going into the tunnels


----------



## megamania (May 7, 2007)

Dotson
"So what is the commosion?  I have narrowed down.... oh crap.   Is that a worker for this damned place?"   Looks over his shoulder at the floating globe that observes the whole incident.


=sigh=   "What is done is done.  Let's get outta here."


----------



## Mista Collins (May 8, 2007)

"Do there be nothin' you can do for this man?" When Dotson shakes his head no, Julian continues. "That do be what I was worried about. They should wear uniforms of some sorts. Your suggestion do be good. Let's go."

As Julian climbs up the ladder she informs the others that this might cost them dearly. "Let's do be movin' and get the next flag."


----------



## Raylis (May 8, 2007)

Ksathra blinks,  "What do you mean it was a worker? Goblins only work for themselves, I refuse to believe it.  he crosses his arms defiantly


----------



## Mista Collins (May 8, 2007)

"It do be a worker's tunnel you followed him in." Julian says as she puts her hand on Ksathra shoulder with a smile. "I don't mind that it happened, though it do be a shame. He do be stupid enough to leave the door open. I just be disappointed he didn't have a flag."

As they start walking out of the house, Julian gets an idea. She quickly stops and turns around and heads back down the ladder to the body of the goblin. Kneeling down next to it, she starts to rifle through his pockets looking for any type of keys, badges, or any other personal items that might prove useful. Once finished she jogs back to the ladder and climbs back up. "Ok, now we do be ready to continue."


----------



## Raylis (May 8, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> He do be stupid enough to leave the door open




Ksathra starts to say something but instead coughs,  "Right, right he left it open. Where to now?


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2007)

Mista CollinsAs they start walking out of the house said:
			
		

> "Ok, now we do be ready to continue."[/COLOR]





2 silver coins, a drawing of a scantly dressed female goblin, a token for a free ale at the Steel Serpent Inn, A bet wager for the Underdogs to win, a small key with a crystal in it, a small iron key, a piece of moldy cheese, a fresh dead mouse's head, and a piece of paper with the word or name of "Dallas Texas" on it.

and a ribbon tied to its arm to depict it as a worker, not a target.....   go figure.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 10, 2007)

Pocketing the coin, the token, the bet wager, the small key, the iron key, and the piece of parchment with the words "Dallas Texas" on it, Julian heads back to the group. Informing the group of what she found. "Any luck with that ghost, or do we be stuck goin' back to randomly searchin' the houses?"


----------



## Ivellious (May 10, 2007)

"The Four Towers of the Arcane.....where ever the hell that is."   Thamior answers as he takes a look back at the trap door.  "Wonder what's going to happen about that?" The elf questions silently as he heads towards the door


----------



## Mista Collins (May 11, 2007)

"Whatever do be the result of what happened down there, it not concern us now." Julian says as she ponders about the towers. "Do you be talkin' bout a group of towers around here?"


----------



## Raylis (May 11, 2007)

Ksathra mutters something in his native tongue under his breath as the bet for their team is revealed  "See any towers 'round here? Poi-Thamior should be able to tell if they're magical or not, since most boomers I knew learned in 'em.


----------



## Ivellious (May 11, 2007)

Thamior smirks as Ksathra catches himself.  The elf then scans the skyline looking for any sign of any towers

OOC: I don't remeber, but did we get a map of the terrain from somewhere?


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2007)

3 towers standing and one fallen down.  Follow the river's edge.


----------



## megamania (May 21, 2007)

I want to assume this is where you are going but need some feedback....


----------



## Raylis (May 21, 2007)

OOC: Sounds good to me


----------



## Ivellious (May 22, 2007)

OOC Is perfectly fine with me


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
030

There are more homes on the way to the far towers.  The homes are in varied condition including some that were burned down possibly by fires from the earthquake.  Looking out to the lake one no longer sees the flying creature there.

You are still several blocks away from the towers which can be clearly seen now.  There arte three towers and though you can not see it the map had shown one that fell into the river.

How do you approach the towers?  stealth?  straight forward?  loud and proud?


----------



## Raylis (May 22, 2007)

"Hey Julian, I thought you said there was a big flying thing over the lake."  the xeph says accenting his statement by pointing at the lake.  "We might want to be a bit on the sneaky side if whatever she saw is hiding amongst those wizard hovels.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

"Agreed. That do be a good idea." Julian says as she starts heading towards the towers. "It do be best to try and be quiet and not been seen."

Julian then jogs a little further from the group before slowing down and stealthily scouting ahead for the group.


----------



## Ivellious (May 23, 2007)

Thamior mutters slightly as he tries to be as stealthily as one can in armor, and not being very skilled in it in the first place


----------



## megamania (May 23, 2007)

Dotson tries to be quiet but is not very well at it.


----------



## megamania (May 25, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
031

You have continued on into the main city.  Sections suggest fire, vandalism and worse.  It is very quiet.  You are about 1000 ft from the first tower.   You think you hear something nearby but after pausing, there is nothing.

Then it strikes very suddenly and quickly!  A displacer beast strikes at Julian.  The attacks are deadly (includes a comfirmed crit).  Two tentacles snap out from behind a wall and strike her.  They pull her in where a denomic looking dark furred/scaled cat then bites her.   It roars in triumph showing off bloodied yellow teeth.

Julian [33 points she is down!]

Initiaves
Ksathra 16
Goram 14
Dotson 11
Thamior 11
Displacer Beast  7
Julian is fred and healed


----------



## Raylis (May 25, 2007)

Ksathra's mind blade appears in his hand for the breifest of moments as he launches an attack on the beast.


----------



## Ivellious (May 28, 2007)

Thamior calls a magic missile spell to mind and begins chanting, keen on hitting the displacer beast


----------



## megamania (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else?   Dotson is looking to get to the injuried and dieing as quickly as possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 30, 2007)

Julian has no option but to lay there; remaining unconscious.


----------



## megamania (Jun 2, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
032

Ksathra is thrilled to attack the Magical Beast.  The psychic blade strikes and burns into the beast making it growl loudly and pull the unconscience body of your rogue away from the group.  "mines!"  it snarls.  Goram answers with a loud "Let her go!" and blasts the beast.  Dotson concentrates on a tentacle and misses (both tentacle AND Julian). Thamior fires three magical beams at the creature that strike the face (you think and yes- everyone but Dotson made their saves to strike despite displacement).  Angered by the group attempting to steal its meal, it drags Julian back to the rear of the building.  It never stops looks at you with hatred and also fear.  

Julian neg 4
Dis B 5+7+13 (25)

Ksathra 16
Goram 14
Dotson 11
Thamior 11
Displacer Beast 7
Julian WHEN / IF freed and healed


----------



## Raylis (Jun 2, 2007)

"You're mistaken, beast  Ksathra says charging the beast as his blade extends from his hand  "She's with _us_


----------



## megamania (Jun 5, 2007)

Updating tonight....


----------



## megamania (Jun 6, 2007)

DRAGON's HOARD: THE RUINS
033

Ksathra attacks again but over steps his attacks and nearly trips over a piece of Debris (nat 1)  Goram blasts the creature again with his elderich energy. Dotson misses again as his concentration is split between the magical creature and the limb body of the rogue. Thamior casts magic Missile on the creature.  The missiles seem to strike next to it but the creature howls in pain.

"Enough!" it snarls.  "The skinny one is not worth your wraith."  It throws  the limb body away and she tumbles lifelessly in the dirt and rubble.  "Allow me to go and I will not kill her." It levels a pod over her pale face.

Actions?



Julian neg 5
Dis B 5+7+13 (25) +7+13 (+45)

Ksathra 16
Goram 14
Dotson 11
Thamior 11
Displacer Beast 7
Julian WHEN / IF freed and healed


----------



## Raylis (Jun 7, 2007)

The Xeph frowns turning to look at the party, flashing a grin giving them an wink before letting his scowl return. He lets the mind blade drop, pulling out a healing potion as he moves closer to Julian's body,  "Fine, fine. Run along you ugly, overgrown tabby.   He slaps away the pod hovering over Julian's face (or at least tries to) and pops the cork off of the vial.

 OOC: preping to administer a Cure Serious Wounds potion


----------



## Raylis (Jun 15, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 15, 2007)

Once her wounds close and she regains conciousness, she smiles at Ksathra. "Damn thin' got a jump on me." She slowly sits up and looks around to she where she is at. standing up, she brushes off any dirt from her clothes.


----------



## megamania (Jun 15, 2007)

Julian recovers 14 HP / + Dotson so she is at 22 now.


You continue marching towards the towers.  Dotson heals you for 13 also. Will Jilian continue to lead?



OOC- sorry for delays...working OT again.   Nothing like 90 hour weeks.....


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 17, 2007)

ooc -  though she had a near death experience, she will still lead.


----------



## Raylis (Jun 19, 2007)

Ksathra sighs shaking his head, "That was your cue to kill the thing once it started to run away and our lovely lady was out of harms way.  he squirmes his face for a moment, "What was that anyway, and how can it _talk_

OOC: sorry for the delay, EN World stopped sending me update notifications for some odd reason...


----------



## megamania (Jun 23, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
034

A clearing becomes visible where the threee standing towers rise.  The fourth tower has fallen, broken at the very base, and amazingly remains intact even though it has created a "bridge" over the river.

Dozens of stone statues surround the cleared area that resembles a well kept garden.  Flowered bushes and plants creat neat rows of color and fragance within the circle.

What do you do?   If entering, which tower?


----------



## Raylis (Jun 23, 2007)

Ksathra lets out a long whiste,  "However you guys figured out the flag was here, did it indicate which tower?"  The xeph's mind blind springs to life and its center turns orange before vanishing back in his hand. 

OOC: Charging the Psychic Strike


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 23, 2007)

"That do be a very good question Ksathra." Julian says as she examines the surroundings for danger. "I do be hopin' for a much more systematic way of doin' this. Or we can just pick and choose and do be on our way."


----------



## megamania (Jun 24, 2007)

Dotson-

"I dislike the tower over the water the most.  Figure that is where it is."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 24, 2007)

"If I were the one to be making this game, that's where I'd be putting it."


----------



## Raylis (Jun 24, 2007)

"You're basing your decision on the most disliked?  Ksathra says, an amused expression on his face,  "Works for me!  he turns toward the falling tower and moves toward it, a spring in his step.


----------



## megamania (Jul 1, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
035

"Hold it back I83BZ!" calls out SOB3

The barbarian construct tries its best to hold back the Umber Hulk but finds its sheer size too much.

RUMT , the team's repairer, Calls on the very rock to seize the creature.   The creature breaks free of it.  "Where is Tank?" It calls to the leader.

ICU, the team's smaller rogue, answers "When the line was cut by the goblins he fell further down the crevasse than ourselves.  I believe he is on the next level down."


The elven commentator smirks.  "The goblins got their revenge I see.  I wonder how they got there so quickly?"

The succubus smirks.  "AO willed it I guess."


----------



## megamania (Jul 1, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
036

Packrat pulls out his wand of Fireball.

Pax prepares his spell for a Flaming Sphere.

Meepo assures himself that his potions of healing are ready then drinks his potion of Spider climb.

Carl wishes his ring of energy resistance was for acid as he grips his magical sword and shield.

Buzz sneaks around the PO'd Black Dragon waiting for an oppertunity to attack.  He thinks about fame, fortune and females to comfort himself.


"Where are you?   I know you remain!  I smell your fear!" snarls the Dragon.

Suddenly it turns and breaths a thick black stream of acidic fliud at Carl.  It sprays over his shield and himself and he howls in pain.  Energy bolts strike the dragon then the fighters rush out and begin to attack from multiple sides, never staying still.

The dragon falls...... near the still body of Carl.



The globes watches on with no emotion or comment.


----------



## megamania (Jul 1, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
037

The Megaraptor lies dead at their feet.  Team Heritage moves on.  The Black skinned barbarian is still weak from his encounter with the Crown Naga.  The Red skinned creature holds up its TWO flags.  "TO VICTORY!"

They jog for a ways and come to a ruined bridge.  The Brass skinned creature pauses.  "The Thunder Lizard encountered someone here.   Medium sized humanoid."

"The new recruits?"

"Likely."

"Victory is near." says the Red 1/2 Dragon.


----------



## megamania (Jul 1, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS 
038

You have reached the base of the broken tower.  What appears to be the ground floor remains in place.  The next ten levels are entact and over the river.  The water licks at the sides as it is less than a foot from the water's surface.



Which to start with?   Base or the tower over the water?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 1, 2007)

Ksthara looks at the base of the tower, then at the the tower walking towards it,  "Shall we go inside and see what remains of this wizards hidely hole?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

"Yes. Let's have ourselves a looksee. I do be hopin' we find the flag right quick. It feels as if we've been held up and I do be wanting to win this." Julian says as she walks towards the tower base. "Lets start there. And lets do be quick."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 2, 2007)

The xeph grins, hopping over the base of the tower and going inside,  "Quick is good, quick I can do."


----------



## megamania (Jul 2, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
039

Ksathra climbs over the bit of remaining wall of the base.  Looking about (Spot 22) he spots movement on the other side of the base.  The base is about 60ft wide.  A stone floor covered in leaves, twigs and dirt remain with a few remains of old furniture mixed in.  The movement came from a section of floor that looks indented or sunken.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 2, 2007)

The mind blade springs to life in the Xephs hand, it glows for a moment then another appears in his other hand,  "Show yourself!"  he barks before glancing over his shoulder,  "Julie, Dot over here"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 2, 2007)

"It do best to listen to the man."  Julian says as she draws both swords and slowly approaches the location Ksathra pointed out. "He might not have a temper, but you do be wantin' to stay away from mine."


----------



## megamania (Jul 3, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
040


Dotson Spot 23! Listen 6
Julian   Spot 12   Listen 26!
Thamior Spot 2   Listen 18
Ksathra  Spot -1 (holy smokes!) Listen 15
Goram  Spot 10  Listen 20

The leaves and debris across from you move and shift like a chest from breathing.  It slowly rises then falls but without a sound.  The hairs on your necks rise and pull.   There is something evil and unnatural about this place.  Julian can just hear a bit of movement under the earthern mass of rotting dead leaves.  Dotson swears he can see small creatures within the leaves but is uncertain.

Actions?


----------



## Raylis (Jul 3, 2007)

Ksathra furrows his brow,  "Heh, you scared it away Julie."  he hops down into the tower base,  "You should of seen that scrawny oversized talking housecat (I still can't get over the fact that thing could talk). Tail between its legs Running on all twelve legs!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 3, 2007)

"Careful Ksathra. I still be hearin' some movement from where you pointed it out." Julian says as she slowly approaches the area she hears the sound coming from. "Do be prepared for anything."


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

The leaves and twigs are gently moving as if sitting on wrippling water


----------



## Raylis (Jul 4, 2007)

In reply to Julian's words, the xeph's dual mind blades one again spring from his hands,  "Okay ugly let's get this over with, either run away or come out so we can gut yea, we're on a bit of a schedule "


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 4, 2007)

Setting on of her blades on the ground, Julian reaches back into her backpack and pulls out a spade. With a toss aimed at the movement, she hopes the shovel hits and startles whatever is hiding under the leaves.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
041

The Spade lands in the middle of the mass and skids to a slow halt.  A terrible smell erupts from the area and the swithering and swirming mass moves towards you.  Beady red eyes appear under the mass in the darker areas.   Suddenly many undead rats and rodents swarm out from the rotting vegatable mass!


Actions


----------



## Raylis (Jul 4, 2007)

Ksathra takes a few quick steps back away from the rats, bringing his twin blades up in a defensive position,  "Are those things alive??  asks the xeph.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 5, 2007)

"They do be moving and comin' this way." Julian says as she backs away with both swords in hand, trying to get closer to the rest of the group. "That do be reason enough to call them livin'."


----------



## Raylis (Jul 6, 2007)

"Hey Tham! Got any of your fancy boom spells that can blow up a bunch of questionably living rats?"  the xeph calls out, not taking his eyes off the mass of stinking, swarming vermin.


----------



## megamania (Jul 8, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
042

Ksathra steps back to prepare his action while calling out to Thamior.  Thamior casts a Flaming Sphere to appear between the undead rodents and the main group.  The creatures charge around the sphere and attack Thamior.  They go wide while trying to swarm over him. Dotson readies his holy symbol in case the fires fail. Julian regroups and waits. Goram attempts to blast the undead swarm of rodents.  He misses.

Actions?

Ksathra 25
Thamior 18
Foe 14
Dotson 8
Julian 8
Goram 5

OOC sorry for the bad rolls.  I'm using a DDM Starter die and it shows.


----------



## Raylis (Jul 8, 2007)

The xeph moves toward the swarm bringing both mind blades to bear upon them. 

[sblock=Attacks]: Attack 1 12 
damage 1 3 

Attack 2 11 
Damage 2 5 

if I only have time for one attack, ignore the 2nd set of numbers and the first attack becomes a 14
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 9, 2007)

Hoping her shortswords are enough to damage these creatures, Julian advances along side of Ksathra and attacks.

[sblock=ooc]
Attack #1: 18 
Damage #1: 7 

Attack #2: 25 
Damage #2: 7 

If she can only get in one attack, drop the second attack and the first becomes a 20
[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Jul 9, 2007)

THE DRAGON'S HOARD: RUINS
043

Ksathra strikes at the rotting rodents as the float around Thamior looking to consume him. He misses even as the smell of the undead begins to overwhelm him.  Thamior is also overwhelmed by the smell and his Flaming Sphere rolls off and collapses onto itself!  The creatures swarm over Thamior!  The creatures weave in and out and around him.  Their touch weakens him (-5 to STR).  Dotson tries to turn the creatures but can not muster the will to turn them fully!  Julian stabs at the mass doing little damage.  Goram carefully tries to blast at the mass and does!

Ksathra 25
Thamior 18
Foe 14
Dotson 8
Julian 8
Goram 5

Thamior [STR 13] -5

Foe -3 / -11



Actions?


and as usual.... 50XP for whom guesses what these are correctly first


----------



## Raylis (Jul 9, 2007)

Doing his best to ignore the stench, Ksathra brings both minds blades to bare upon the creatures

[sblock=Attacks]
Attack 1: 25 
Damage 1:6 

Attack 2: 21 
Damage 2:6 

[/sblock]

 OOC: you mean besides a swarm of undead rats? if only these things were suceptable to crits  those are some happy numbers


----------



## megamania (Jul 25, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
044

Ksathra strikes at the swirling mess and tears holes into the undead swarm that quickly reforms.  In total the mass is smaller however.  Thamior attempts to avoid the mess and does so in... in spades.   The elven warmage FALLS THROUGH THE FLOOR of the ruined tower and the swarm swirls around.  The swarm attempts a new foe and goes after the dwarf.   They over shot him.  Dotson swats at the mass of undead creatures and misses. Julian swings at the mess and hits again cleaving off stray bodies of undead epheral vermin. Goram once more blasts at the mass and hits doing massive damage

Ksathra 25
Thamior 18
Foe 14
Dotson 8
Julian 8
Goram 5

Thamior [STR 13] -5  and damaged (25) -5 falling

Foe -3 / -11 / -6 / -6 / -15 (-41)


----------



## Raylis (Jul 25, 2007)

Ksathra presses his attack,  "Why won't you die...again! I think I miss the creepy oversized housecat.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 25, 2007)

"I always hated vermin." Julian says again as she strikes the mass with her short sword.


----------



## megamania (Jul 25, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
045

Ksathra stabs at the creatures with his mental blade and hearing happy sounds of hurting undead.  The Ephemeral Swarm breaks up as if uncertain what to do and no longer acts in unison.  Dotson raises his fist at the creatures and curses at the cowardly actions of the undead vermin.  Julian stabs at a few more as they swim on the air by her feet.  Goram allows the magical energy to fizzle free from his upraised hand.

Thamior however has disappeared into a pit.



Ksathra 25
Thamior 18
Foe 14
Dotson 8
Julian 8
Goram 5

Thamior [STR 13] -5 and damaged (25) -5 falling

Foe -3 / -11 / -6 / -6 / -15 (-41)  / -4 / -4 / (-49)


----------



## Raylis (Jul 25, 2007)

The xeph continues to turn undead rats into julian fries,  "Where'd pointy ears go! His booming could make this go a little bit faster!


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 25, 2007)

Rushing over to the pit Thamior found, Julian looks down it to make sure the elf is alright. "Now you must be careful where you do be steppin' Thamior."


----------



## megamania (Jul 30, 2007)

Thamior can be seen below.  He seems to be checking his leg.   The last of the undead rats have left.

Actions


----------



## Raylis (Jul 30, 2007)

ooc how deep does the pit seem?


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2007)

30ft


----------



## Raylis (Aug 1, 2007)

Ksathra looks down the pit,  "Anyone have some rope, or did we lose it all in the river?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2007)

I do recall it bein' lost in the river. It do be lookin' like a short fall if we lower ourselves." Julian says as she eyes the area down there. "Any signs of the flag?"


----------



## Raylis (Aug 2, 2007)

"Hrm, maybe those dead rat things were using it for a nest.  he shrugs and starts back towards where the swarm was first encountered,  "Maybe if we find it we can tie both of 'em together and yank him out...of he could blast his way out.  the xeph says with a grin.


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2007)

Ksathra looks in the area where the creatures rose and finds a set of stairs leading down.  Though hidden in the shadows, a staircase can be seen near Thamior.  Dotson hurries over to the case to aid the fallen teammate.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 5, 2007)

"I'll never figure out wizards...they make some fabulous stuff but why do they always build straight up and down?"  he shrugs and climbs into the "bridge"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2007)

"I do be thinkin' it is so they can fit their pointy hats inside."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 6, 2007)

Ksathra pauses at Julian's statement and turns back with a grin.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 14, 2007)

"Hey Julie! Is Tham out yet? I can't find anything in this stupid tower. Oooh! a copper piece!"  the xeph yells, followed by a curse as he BUMPS his shin into some strewn piece of furniture.


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2007)

Thaminor is checked over by Dotson whom does some minor healing on his swollen leg.  All eyes are on Ksathra as he begins to explore the tipped over tower.

Listen = 15
Spot = 18

You bump and thump around the furniture and various nick-nacks that wizards often keep when you become aware that you are not alone.   Something is hiding within the dim light and shelter of the furniture.  Everytime you think you see it it is nothing.


Actions?

Do you call out?
Continue on?
Other?


----------



## megamania (Aug 18, 2007)

OOC   Sorry guys.  I meant to tell you I was going on a short family vacation but forgot then I got caught up in the 4e mess.   I'm back now.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2007)

No Worries 

Ksathra's mind blade springs to life, a moment later a second one joining the first. A small smile crosses the xeph's face,  "Come out, come out whoever you are!  he calls, louder then necessary as he takes another glance around the tower.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

At the instant Ksathra blades manifest, Julian grabs both her short swords and starts scanning the room. "I do be hoping for a lil' fight."


----------



## megamania (Aug 21, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
046

Goram, Dotson and Thamior catch up with Julian and Ksathra. Ksathra sees nothing in the dark (nat 1 on Search sorry).  Julian (nat 4) also peers into the darkness and sees nothing.  Suddenly Ksathra's vision begins to blur then go black.  You are blind.  (Save vs DC result was only a 9) "Welcome to your doom", something snarls from within the dark room, "I have something you seek.  But your death's will give me something I seek.  I am sorry but today you die."

Goram 24
Ksathra 22
Thamior 14
Julian 13
Foe 11
Dotson 6


New actions?


----------



## Raylis (Aug 21, 2007)

"No fair, no fair!"  Ksathra shouts, take a few steps backward and keeping his mind blades in front of him  "fight me where I can see you, coward!


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2007)

Trying to spot where the voice is coming from, Julian lunges forward with both swords in hand at the site of their enemy.


----------



## megamania (Aug 22, 2007)

DRAGON'S HOARD: THE RUINS
047

Goram sees a faint outline of a crouched humanoid as it castes a spell that has blinded Ksathra.  Not taking any chances, he fires a blast of energy into the area.  The humanoid leaps out of the way but the blast blows up debris he once stood on.  A growl suggests it was hit by some of this debris.  Ksathra (Dex check of 13) trips over wood and broken timber as he attempts to give distance between himself and the foe.  Thamior pulls out a small jar with something wrapped in cloth within.  An egg.  He castes a spell onto it and it releases from his hands and arcs over his teammates into the darkness where the creature was.  A loud poof is heard and greenish-yellow smoke rolls out.  A cough can be heard inside.  Ksathra is unable to escape the stinking cloud in time and breathes in some and becomes nausated (natural 1 on your save).  Julian steps up to cover the downed Ksathra (I know you said advance but I figured with the spell and the blindness you would aid him instead).  A wave of dread and doom washes over her mind but she shakes it off to tend to matters on hand.  Dotson cringes his nose and comments about what the black skinned human must have ate then goes to cover Thamior and readies himself for an escaping foe.
"Cough cough-   Curse you all!  You must all die if I am to be rewarded!"


Goram 24
Ksathra 22
Thamior 14
Julian 13
Foe 11
Dotson 6

Ksathra  Blinded 
Foe   -6

Actions


----------



## Raylis (Aug 22, 2007)

"*cough* I'll double it if you just give us what we want!  Ksathra says reshaping his blades into a single large one.  "By the Mind dwarf, what did you eat?


----------



## megamania (Aug 22, 2007)

REMINDER-  Ksathra you are blind per the Blindness spell  sorry


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 22, 2007)

If the enemies are surrounded by the cloud, I will do nothing except for guard the blind Ksathra.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't have to be able to see to reshape the mind blade, do I?


----------

